# #204 Summer time Heat Driveler........



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok folks, jump on in, the water is great!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh yeah, forgot the scenery pic.............. thanks sista!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2016)

Keebs making me jealous.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2016)

Be sure to bring a mess of sea oats home with you Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs making me jealous.





KyDawg said:


> Be sure to bring a mess of sea oats home with you Keebs.


That's not my pic, Boss, that's from the Hawnett's........... I was just using it for great scenery........... I sure WISH I was there!


----------



## rydert (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not at the beach......hope this helps...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not at the beach either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

I am not at a beach either.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Nor me. It's hot like the beach though.


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 2, 2016)

I dislike the heat - hope this is helpful..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Brang on Fall, so Chiefbro and ya'll don't hafta cut grass !! 



tumonights !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Getting about that time . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang on Fall, so Chiefbro and ya'll don't hafta cut grass !!
> 
> 
> 
> tumonights !!!



Hallelujah, brang on Fall !!!!  

I just got off da mowa. All I can stand for one day, dry as a bone, beatin me to death, and I cannot ever cut grass without a bug, a piece of grass, or dirt getting in one of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

Home again for the mtns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home again for the mtns.



Afternoon gobble, take it ez!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

chief, I am not going to click on the apple.   :nono:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief, I am not going to click on the apple.   :nono:



Com'on mannnn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hallelujah, brang on Fall !!!!
> 
> I just got off da mowa. All I can stand for one day, dry as a bone, beatin me to death, and I cannot ever cut grass without a bug, a piece of grass, or dirt getting in one of my eyes.





Er uhm Chiefbro, mebbe sunglasses/safety glasses ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Chiefbro, mebbe sunglasses/safety glasses ???



plus if he is dry maybe a cold one would help.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2016)

I am not on the beach, but I will be next week, even better than that I will be in South Georgia next weekend. God's country for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Chiefbro, mebbe sunglasses/safety glasses ???



Don't forget I've got that Pookie luck. I could put on a pair of goggles and get sumpin in my eye. 

I went back and cut the front of ol home place. All that's left is the backyard up there. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> plus if he is dry maybe a cold one would help.



I like that suggestion!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like it's fixing to get rough around here . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like it's fixing to get rough around here . .



Had some rumbling in the vicinity this afternoon, but nothing came of it. Could use some rain, and I saw on the weather channel today that we will be in the mid to high 90's by mid week next week. I'll be in Oklahoma and Kansas next Mon/Tue though. Headin home on Wednesday. Been a while since I've been out of town. I did take one off to work local in ATL a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

It's my Friday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2016)

Everyday's Friday for Drunkbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Everyday's Friday for Drunkbro



you got that right... he is all happy tonight... woohoo'n every couple minutes


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm at the beach. Hope this helps


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm at the beach. Hope this helps



you got it going on


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 2, 2016)

Somewhere in Georgia there is a lottery official scratching his head asking where in the heck did Dave go? Prolly closed 3 schools already


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Somewhere in Georgia there is a lottery official scratching his head asking where in the heck did Dave go? Prolly closed 3 schools already



And somewhere in Michigan there is a mystery person about to be the next lotto winner!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 3, 2016)

Time for my sauna


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 3, 2016)

Hmmm Jell-O shots


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Quack be missing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm here, just started a new book.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 3, 2016)

No he here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm where ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Love me some sardines with some hawt sauce, or jalapenos !!!  Actually they're called "fish steaks" (herring) not sardines.  Just ate my last can. 

Hafta get Dawn to get me some mo !!


I'll prolly be belching this stuff the rest of the night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Won't be long fo da Driveling Bro's be up and about !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't be long fo da Driveling Bro's be up and about !!



Yep... Coffeebro will be sliding in soon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning Quackbro and Blood. We finally got a little rain yesterday evening. Had a heck of a lightening show!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Blood. We finally got a little rain yesterday evening. Had a heck of a lightening show!


Mernin Moonbro!

3 mo eyewerez Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro and Blood. We finally got a little rain yesterday evening. Had a heck of a lightening show!




We had quite the firework show out here, po CMC was shaking like a leaf !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Moonbro!
> 
> 3 mo eyewerez Quack!





This is it for you  ain't it ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... Coffeebro will be sliding in soon!



yep

hope the nightcrew had a good Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, and Gobblin.


Crazy weather patterns have me scratching my head for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We had quite the firework show out here, po CMC was shaking like a leaf !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for 2.... Back in herea Sunday night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just for 2.... Back in herea Sunday night!





Got tonight, then back Monday night for seben in a row.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got tonight, then back Monday night for seben in a row.



Chuchuchang chang!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

feels damp out there as the air is thick.

No moon up makes it a dark walk until the night vision kicks in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Miggie's posting in the old Driveler . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miggie's posting in the old Driveler . .



There is no time like the past.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

good time to be kang though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Mornin Kids....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Mornin Moonbro, gobble, EE, blood, Quackbro, etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

We can't get any significant rain and Texas has got more than they know what to do with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Reckon I'll go get busy before it get's too hot, y'all have a good'un.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Good morning Jiff!
Happy Friday folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning! Its Friday!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Its Friday!!



True dat muddy buddy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Sausage and eggs at mine! y'all hurry up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

FRIDAYYYYY!!!

What's up, folks?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAYYYYY!!!
> 
> What's up, folks?



Waiting on that fax you 'supposedly' sent.  I have a shopping list for the hardware store.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

pistachios for breakfast....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting on that fax you 'supposedly' sent.  I have a shopping list for the hardware store.


 It said it went thru............... lemme go re-check 


mudracing101 said:


> pistachios for breakfast....


 I luv 'stachios!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

I gotz to crash . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

Good night , sleep tight Quackbrohole.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz to crash . .


schweet dreams.............


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning Mud and Keebs. Sho glad it's Friday!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud and Keebs. Sho glad it's Friday!!!!


Meeeee too!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2016)

New Driveler so ya need new pics 

1st some whitetail bucks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2016)

Then a couple of Muleys


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2016)

Then a Garter snake that got moved off the road so he wouldn't get flattened when I was done mushin his pic.

Sinclair hope this helps to keep you visiting the Driveler


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

Now the Driveler is *O*fficial!


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2016)

chicken on a stick....sweet tea..


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

Chicken on a stick????

Golden corrall for  me, i'm bout to blow up, need a nap.


----------



## rydert (Jun 3, 2016)

It was supposed to be chicken......got it from the local Chinese place


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

I can't tuna piano, but I can tuna fish sammich.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

rydert said:


> It was supposed to be chicken......got it from the local Chinese place



Oh, you talking about cat on a stick. 
Cat tail and rice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Reckon I'll go back out into the sweltering heat, some clouds and rain would be nice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 3, 2016)

Dont get to hot Jeffro!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

rydert said:


> chicken on a stick....sweet tea..


 hot wangs & fries!


Jeff C. said:


> I can't tuna piano, but I can tuna fish sammich.


 ain't heard that in a while!


Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll go back out into the sweltering heat, some clouds and rain would be nice.


be careful, Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont get to hot Jeffro!





Keebs said:


> hot wangs & fries!
> 
> ain't heard that in a while!
> 
> be careful, Chief!



Presheateit, I follow da shade. I gotz projects scattered everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Thought I was gonna get that break I was looking for. Lil cloud moved in overhead and it spit rain for about 5 mins, then quit and sun came back out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thought I was gonna get that break I was looking for. Lil cloud moved in overhead and it spit rain for about 5 mins, then quit and sun came back out.



Got steamy then I bet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Front is starting to shape up, lawn and weeds need some rain. All the work has shifted to the sides and back now, besides painting the columns and trim around front door.

At least I got the rest of the ol home place mowed early this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got steamy then I bet



Yep, that's why I'm on break for a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Calling Sinclair to give the grass/yard an eval.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

I went to the mail box and wanted to come right back inside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Calling Sinclair to give the grass/yard an eval.




He'd pick me apart, might get a B- for effort.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning



Sup blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went to the mail box and wanted to come right back inside.



Wait til next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He'd pick me apart, might get a B- for effort.



I need to spray mine for crabgrass.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

blood will be ready to moov to Alaska.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait til next week.



I potentially will be at the US District Federal Court on a jury as I have a summons.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

morning Blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I need to spray mine for crabgrass.



I've got a large crabgrass patch on the other side of my driveway, just can't spray it now in this heat. There's some St Aug and centipede mixed in. Bout ready to just wipe it out and start fresh though. I've been sprigging that St Aug over there for a while though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I potentially will be at the US District Federal Court on a jury as I have a summons.



Sux....at least you'll be in AC.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Deer roast, carrots n taters ova rice....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok, break has been long enough. Reckon I'll go piddle for another hour or two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

All my crabgrass is in bermuda so msma will kill it but it takes spraying twice usually.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Deer roast, carrots n taters ova rice....



not exactly b'fast food but does sound good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> blood will be ready to moov to Alaska.


Jump in the truck Jeff... I'm gone


gobbleinwoods said:


> not exactly b'fast food but does sound good.



True, sucker has been smelling good all day... I put it in the crock pot around 9 this morning... That Lipton onion soup mix will smell yo house up!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Front is starting to shape up, lawn and weeds need some rain. All the work has shifted to the sides and back now, besides painting the columns and trim around front door.
> 
> At least I got the rest of the ol home place mowed early this mornin.


 pretty!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I potentially will be at the US District Federal Court on a jury as I have a summons.


 bless your heart................ 

Later Folks, have a great weekend!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 3, 2016)

I stopped by for a late Friday afternoon drive-by.  I read back on a few posts to catch up on things and got a real surprise in the Varmit/Trapping Forum.  Read some details in a thread with some nice photos and I see where the OP just joined on 6/1/2016 and after only 4 posts total, he is GONE already.    I must have missed out on something for sure.   

I surely hope that I can stay around for several more years because my doctor said that this GON therapy is good for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

'Moan 7am . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Guess I got this by meself . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2016)

I am here right now, hoq


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I got this by meself . . .



I thought you were off tonight....wait you're off every night, day too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

I am officially off duty......I think.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Wait....something don't look right over there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening folks. Been a hot one today! Me and Mrs. Moonpie rode up to the river to a house our son is moving into. Pretty dang cool!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

elebenmohowas


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Went and put some pine straw out, buried a gutter downspout black pipe extension while I was at it. 

Cold beer is going down good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Got a hot roast beef po-boy to engulf soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Evenin Moon, sounds like an inviting location.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Chiefbro after looking at your gorgeous home and yard, I was thinking some red mulch would really make your yard POP ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro after looking at your gorgeous home and yard, I was thinking some red mulch would really make your yard POP ???



It doesn't show it well from that pic, but I've got brown mulch up against the house on the right and left. I want to do that big bed, but already have a decent base of pine straw in it. Was going to top it off with some fresh and fluff it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Quackbro, here's a tree ring around a pecan with the brown mulch in the back yard. I ran out of pavers, I need about 6 or 8 more to finish it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Front is starting to shape up, lawn and weeds need some rain. All the work has shifted to the sides and back now, besides painting the columns and trim around front door.
> 
> At least I got the rest of the ol home place mowed early this mornin.





Jeff C. said:


> He'd pick me apart, might get a B- for effort.




Ya just can't hide MONEY   Lookin really NICE Jeff  I'm going to give ya an A cause I know how much work it takes to make and keep it lookin GOOD 

90 deg today and going to get hotter this weekend  Think i got a good 90 percent of the deck restained. Could probably be done but hey I work fopr myself and I don't pay well at all so I take a lot of BREAKS


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening everybody, back at it for the next 6 nights


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya just can't hide MONEY   Lookin really NICE Jeff  I'm going to give ya an A cause I know how much work it takes to make and keep it lookin GOOD
> 
> 90 deg today and going to get hotter this weekend  Think i got a good 90 percent of the deck restained. Could probably be done but hey I work fopr myself and I don't pay well at all so I take a lot of BREAKS



Thanks Mike, not a lot of $$$, but a lot of back breaking labor.....been workin my tail off to shape it up. Yep, the blue highlighted is on my list also. I'm just doing the deck boards and 2x6 top rail in a dark walnut. Going to leave all the facia and pickets natural/clear. 

Similar to this one. https://www.google.com/search?q=two...=piRSV8eQLIbWyQKR_ZiICA#imgrc=uwmjg0OTHbJHqM:



Wycliff said:


> Evening everybody, back at it for the next 6 nights



Evenin Wybro, that eleven days went by fast. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, here's a tree ring around a pecan with the brown mulch in the back yard. I ran out of pavers, I need about 6 or 8 more to finish it.




Looks GOOD Chief !!! 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ya just can't hide MONEY   Lookin really NICE Jeff  I'm going to give ya an A cause I know how much work it takes to make and keep it lookin GOOD
> 
> 90 deg today and going to get hotter this weekend  Think i got a good 90 percent of the deck restained. Could probably be done but hey I work fopr myself and I don't pay well at all so I take a lot of BREAKS





Evening Stonerbro !! 




Wycliff said:


> Evening everybody, back at it for the next 6 nights





I be wit ya next week Whybro..


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Yard looks good Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD Chief !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many you off for ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening B0$$


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks GOOD Chief !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wycliff said:


> Yard looks good Chief



My Pookie luck it'll all be washed out first big rain we get.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Howdy Pops!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How many you off for ?





Just the weekend, seben in a row starting Monday.




Evening B0$$ !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the weekend, seben in a row starting Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nights till Thursday morning then start days Friday morning


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening Wy. Gonna be in Georgia next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just the weekend, seben in a row starting Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried to call you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Tried to call you.





I b werking !!  Will give you a call tomorrow ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Chilli/cheese dogs loaded with onions and mustard.  Got some debbiled eggs too...




Quack ='s lethal weapon


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I b werking !!  Will give you a call tomorrow ???



Yes I will. Wont to be sure you aint home.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

It has rained here every day for a week. Got more weeds in my garden than beans and stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

I done runt erebody off.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm still here


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Me too Wy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

I did not get any supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Too late to fire up the grill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

A little late night snack (pecan pie)..... will put me in the sack.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Me too chief. My cook is out of commission with a pinched nerve right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Me too chief. My cook is out of commission with a pinched nerve right now.



Dang, hate to hear that Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

I finally got her to go to the Doctor. He gave her an injection and it did help. I have never know her to complain about pain in over 40 years, but this one is giving her a hard time.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Pork tenderloin, mashed potatoes, and green beans


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Daaaaaaang, I'ma one man band !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Play the drums Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Play the drums Quack.





More like a tuba . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Late night drive by. Quackbro you and Wy keep em skrait up in here.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 3, 2016)

Late night for you Mp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Hiya Moonbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Late night for you Mp





Betcha he's having a BLD of Wisers !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha he's having a BLD of Wisers !!!



Probably so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Pork tenderloin, mashed potatoes, and green beans






Sounds good, you need to try some Everglades Moppin Sauce, it's awesome on some poke !! 



Go online to Everglades Seasoning and check it out !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good, you need to try some Everglades Moppin Sauce, it's awesome on some poke !!
> 
> 
> 
> Go online to Everglades Seasoning and check it out !!



Ok I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ok I'll have to check that out.





Turned Moonbro onto it and they love it !! I buy it by the gallon cases and give alot of it away.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turned Moonbro onto it and they love it !! I buy it by the gallon cases and give alot of it away.



Ordered a bottle of it to try out


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

tumohowas !!! 



Bout time for the Bro's to show up !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Good morning, time for the daywalkers to start stirring


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ordered a bottle of it to try out





Lemme know how ya like it !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know how ya like it !!



Will do, should have made a larger order the shipping was more than the bottle


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Wybro, Gobblin, and to the rest of you drivelers out there this morning.

I see that a blob of rain is heading my way fairly shortly.  I think that I am going to drive up to the country and do a few things up there today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Will do, should have made a larger order the shipping was more than the bottle





Yeah, I meant to tell you to order some of their breading too, it's good, but a lil salty.



Hiya Sockbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Had a beetle big as a golfball land on my neck while outside, 'bout hurt myself trying to get 'em off me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

morning tomoourfolks and EE

I've been reading back while the coffee was brewing.  I have already had a cup anyone want one too?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning tomoourfolks and EE
> 
> I've been reading back while the coffee was brewing.  I have already had a cup anyone want one too?





A cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee sounds really good right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

No green blobs on my radar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

I gotta take the box blade off the tractor and put the bush hawg on, my road frontage looks terrible.


And I HATE changing out implements.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta take the box blade off the tractor and put the bush hawg on, my road frontage looks terrible.
> 
> 
> And I HATE changing out implements.



Buy another tractor


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Dang, I gotz a racing skripe on my drawers that'd make Earnhardt jealous . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I gotz a racing skripe on my drawers that'd make Earnhardt jealous . .



Mrs. Dawn's gonna be so proud


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I gotz a racing skripe on my drawers that'd make Earnhardt jealous . .



Impressive.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Wy, EE and Gobble. Sure need that coffee this morning Gobble. Was up last night way past my bed time. That Everglades moppin sauce is some good stuff Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta take the box blade off the tractor and put the bush hawg on, my road frontage looks terrible.
> 
> 
> And I HATE changing out implements.



Be a good time to put on that fancy quick connect


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Be a good time to put on that fancy quick connect



Would that be a SnapOnTool?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Mrs. Dawn's gonna be so proud




Think I'm gonna burn 'em . .





Wycliff said:


> Be a good time to put on that fancy quick connect





Dang thing's been sitting under my shed for 5yrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Let's ride Whybro !!!


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2016)

Morning Quack and Wy & Gobbles
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2016)

Quack - just jump in the creek for you go home


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I gotz a racing skripe on my drawers that'd make Earnhardt jealous . .



^^^
Why Quack never keeps a truck long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

Mornin fellas.....been out hunting this mornin. One got by me.


----------



## cramer (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin fellas.....been out hunting this mornin. One got by me.



Beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

cramer said:


> Beer?



B&C chipmunk


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Morning Cramer and Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> B&C chipmunk



B&C are so hard to find.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

morning fishbro and cramer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Mernin Idjits


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Ha.... Wife actually ax me if I wanted to skip the eggs and bacon this morning and try out the nutra bullet juicer... WT???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> B&C chipmunk










blood on the ground said:


> Ha.... Wife actually ax me if I wanted to skip the eggs and bacon this morning and try out the nutra bullet juicer... WT???





  If you go low carb you can eat all the meat/cheese you want !!


I stopped by the truck stop and Tennille and picked up a buncha fat back and scrambled eggzzzzzz..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Merning Blood. No brekfus this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you go low carb you can eat all the meat/cheese you want !!
> 
> 
> I stopped by the truck stop and Tennille and picked up a buncha fat back and scrambled eggzzzzzz..





Moonpie1 said:


> Merning Blood. No brekfus this morning?


I had a 3 egg omelet with spinach and ham in it! She had a ground up green apple, banana in soy milk...bleck!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Stupid hot weather! I'm about to go into recluse mode and not come back out until late October!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid hot weather! I'm about to go into recluse mode and not come back out until late October!



You and me bof. I jumped on hand edging the long side of my driveway with a roofing scraper to push the dirt back from the concrete. Then, I come back and string trimmer all the overlapped grass off. The roofing tool creates a wide wedged gap to slow the creep down when pushed away from driveway. 

I thought I was going to beat the heat, but I was wrong. That side of the driveway is longer than I thought and I watered it yesterday to make it soft. 

I was soaking wet by the time I finished @ 9:00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Think I'll hava piece 'o fatback and crash . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Fist day in a long time I have no plans or place to be! Nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

blood and chief you are both right.   I grabbed the string trimmer and sprayer with kill all vegetation in it and went after it.  Was dripping wet within 30.   Feel like I might be done for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Fist day in a long time I have no plans or place to be! Nice!





gobbleinwoods said:


> blood and chief you are both right.   I grabbed the string trimmer and sprayer with kill all vegetation in it and went after it.  Was dripping wet with 30.   Feel like I might be done for the day.



I'm about to wrap it up, just got a couple little projects to finish up and going to kick back today.

I've got to pick up a rental car today and roll tomorrow for a few days anyway.

Might go play in the sprinkler.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm about to wrap it up, just got a couple little projects to finish up and going to kick back today.
> 
> I've got to pick up a rental car today and roll tomorrow for a few days anyway.
> 
> Might go play in the sprinkler.



Pics....please


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

Dang if I ain't done caught a buzz. Don't reckon I'll be workin in the yard anymore today.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Evening, got it to myself tonight. All the drivelers done got their BLD on


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2016)

no BLD for me tonight.   Keep the fort safe Wybro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2016)

Whewwwwwwwww...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whewwwwwwwww...



Long day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, got it to myself tonight. All the drivelers done got their BLD on




Took a lil nap and couldn't stand it, I woke up and had to go out in the yard and finish putting out the last of the pine straw I had left just to see how far it would go. Then, I did some pressure washing on the house brick where it was stained with red dirt in a couple of spots from gutters overflowing. 

Just couldn't leave it while I was gone for a few days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 4, 2016)

Oh, no BLD for me either, just a few beers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

Am I up or is this a fly by?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Burning the midnight oil GW ?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Good morning, guess everybody is going to get a little extra shut eye this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Burning the midnight oil GW ?



Dog woke me up and then wanted to stay outside for a long time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

Mornin gobble, looks like Whybro checked out for the day.

Got a little sprinkle over night here, not much.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Still here for now, but will be heading out in just a second. Ttyl ya'll have good day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble, looks like Whybro checked out for the day.
> 
> Got a little sprinkle over night here, not much.





Wycliff said:


> Still here for now, but will be heading out in just a second. Ttyl ya'll have good day



have a good one wy

Chief, looks like we might all get more than a sprinkle today.  Are you hitting the road today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

Got a long ride today, but I've got two young fellers going to be chauffeuring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Still here for now, but will be heading out in just a second. Ttyl ya'll have good day




Later Wy, have a good one yourself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> have a good one wy
> 
> Chief, looks like we might all get more than a sprinkle today.  Are you hitting the road today?



Yessir, leaving in a couple hours when the 2 get here.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, leaving in a couple hours when the 2 get here.



Safe travels Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Safe travels Chief



Thank you, sir.



blood on the ground said:


> Mernin!



Mornin blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 5, 2016)

Moon must have had several BLD's.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

moaning blood

chief is this just a two dayer?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Chief and Blood. We got a little of the liquid stuff here over the night. Glad to get anything.  Just out late Chief, late for us anyways. No bld's were injured yesterday. Too far to drive home from sons new digs on the river to chance it. We did have a really good fish fry after everything was unloaded and put away. Safe travels Chief and put them young pups to driving.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin, Chief, Moonpie (just walking in the door now) and I am waving goodby to Wycliff as he is going out the door this morning to get some much needed sleep after working all night.

Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee too, Gobblin.  

Surely had our share of nasty thunderstorms beginning at 3:30 AM this morning and lasted for a couple of hours.  Lots of lightning and really, really, really LOUD thunder as well !!!!  There was not much rain involved however.  

The thunder woke me up at 3:30 AM because it about knocked me on the floor, it was so loud.  I was trying to get some extra sleep BUT my cellphone rang at 5 AM this morning and woke me up.   I was really hacked about it being a toll-free number showing.  They left me a message.....it was the Alarm Monitoring Company for my Daughter and her husband's house in Statesboro.  They are in Delaware this weekend and they had just gotten the call as well.

Thankfully, they were already on the road leaving Delaware this morning and it turned out to be apparently a weather related alarm instead.  The cops checked it out and nothing had been tampered with on the outside of their home thankfully.  The alarm re-set itself so for now all is well. 

Chief, what cities will you be working on this upcoming trip today???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Good morning EE. You ride up to the country yesterday?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. You ride up to the country yesterday?



Yes, I pulled the cards off of my cameras and actually posted two photos in the "First Fawn of the Year" Trailcam Forum.  

It was as HOT as a "BOILED OWL" up there in the woods yesterday afternoon too.  I drank two bottles of cold water while changing out the cards and I also replaced the batteries in two cameras which takes a little more time.    When I got home, I immediately took a shower and sat in my recliner with the nice cool AC and a fan blowing right on my as well.  

I had 4,919 photos (6.43 GB) total for the past 3 weeks or so and I am in the process this morning of deleting all but about about 20 of those photos.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Know you run multiple cameras, so you have a pile of pics to sort through. I will check out the trail cam post.


----------



## cramer (Jun 5, 2016)

morning and howdy folks
Thanks for saving me a cup or two G
Hope Chief packed and extra Depends and a sixer since he's not driving


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Morning Cramer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

You got the yard looking good chief!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moaning blood
> 
> chief is this just a two dayer?



Mernin GW


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Morning Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood.



Morning Moon.. Thems some fine looking sunfish and bottom feeders you fried up!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

Tell you it is hard and muggy outside.   Not really doing heavy work just washing a car, spraying weeds, and blowing out the garage nonetheless worked up a sweat.

Bring on Fall and we're not even to summer yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell you it is hard and muggy outside.   Not really doing heavy work just washing a car, spraying weeds, and blowing out the garage nonetheless worked up a sweat.
> 
> Bring on Fall and we're not even to summer yet.



You speaking my language G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You speaking my language G



I see forecasts with a 9 in the temps.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I see forecasts with a 9 in the temps.



It's time to seal up the Windows, adjust the thermostat to snow flake, and settle in for a long hard summer....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Garlic dill pickles...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2016)

Morning ya'll !!  Stayed up all day yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning ya'll !!  Stayed up all day yesterday.



When you go back to work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> When you go back to work





Start my 84hr week Monday night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Start my 84hr week Monday night.



Ouch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2016)

Going looking for a small tiller . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going looking for a small tiller . .


Call me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Call me



 okay


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Guess it won't be long now.... Time for werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Call me





Grrrrrrrrr, Dawn want's to know how big yo tiller is ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, Dawn want's to know how big yo tiller is ???


18" wide 5  HP


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

Grass mowed.

Car sold.

Drizzling has started.

Not a bad go so far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2016)

rain stopped but I've showered and called it a day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Just got back from sons house on the river. Had to gather all my stuff back up and bring it home. Gonna grill some steaks and corn tonight for our anniversary supper. Just poured me a BLD and kicked back.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Evening, just had a good rain roll through


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 5, 2016)

HOME.  The boy wants to live there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

werky werky!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> werky werky!



Here with you BOG


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Here with you BOG



hate it for ya but glad to have ya bro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Here with you BOG





blood on the ground said:


> hate it for ya but glad to have ya bro



I'm having to compressor issues tonight! About to shut the main down and start the backup unit...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Luckily we have 3, plant only needs 2 to run and we switch between them every month


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Luckily we have 3, plant only needs 2 to run and we switch between them every month



And we don't bother maintenance to swap them only to repair them once we swap


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> And we don't bother maintenance to swap them only to repair them once we swap [/QUO
> LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

I think your quoter broke


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think your quoter broke



Fixed it


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Much better. Did you get the compressors swapped ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Much better. Did you get the compressors swapped ?



Yep... Serviced the other one..... Plugged oil separator filter! Who ever has that pm is going to have some questions to answer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Morning Blood and Wy. That was on Drunkbro's list Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I think your quoter broke



Did you get two dimes and a nickel or 5 nickels?   

Coffee is brewing and will be ready by the time I finish typing.   Hope the night shift is ready for the tomore alarm to sound.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

morning moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thanks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

billie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

would


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... Serviced the other one..... Plugged oil separator filter! Who ever has that pm is going to have some questions to answer.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Wy. That was on Drunkbro's list Blood.



Probably was Drunkbro


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Good morning Drivelers, hoping it'll rain today till I wake up


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> flop



wrong thread


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> wrong thread



forgive me I'd only had one cup of coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning Drivelers, hoping it'll rain today till I wake up



just back from a morning wake and in 30055 it sure is covered in dark clouds.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Wy. That was on Drunkbro's list Blood.



I hope not.... He still learning the difference between metric and standard wrenches


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope not.... He still learning the difference between metric and standard wrenches



It is a slow process.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a slow process.



Specially if you have smoked most of your brain cells with Mary Wanda all your life!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Got a fearless doe and her baby enjoying the weeds in my yard... Free lawn service!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Does he start with the smallest wrench and just move up one by one until it matches?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does he start with the smallest wrench and just move up one by one until it matches?



Sometimes, mostly just an adjustable and a pair of pliers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sometimes, mostly just an adjustable and a pair of pliers!



And the nut goes round and round.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And the nut goes round and round.



I swear... " Your turning it the wrong way"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I swear... " Your turning it the wrong way"



Somethings loosey but it isn't the bolt.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday (instead of Sunday) to you Blood, Wycliff,  Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I accidentally slept a couple of extra hours this morning.  Apparently, I must have needed some extra rest.  The phone rang and woke me up, otherwise I would still be sleeping.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Blood, Wycliff,  Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> I accidentally slept a couple of extra hours this morning.  Apparently, I must have needed some extra rest.  The phone rang and woke me up, otherwise I would still be sleeping.



No mo ova shleepin there's socks to wash!!! 

Mernin EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope not.... He still learning the difference between metric and standard wrenches




Heck, I heard that the ONLY difference in these wrenches is the fact:

If you are NOT doing your assigned job and keep screwing up on a continuing basis, then if a fellow worker gets mad at you and hits you across your head with a standard wrench, it leaves a 2" long gash on your head, whereas, if they hit you with a metric wrench, it leaves an approximate 5 centimeter gash across your head.   

Sounds like Drunkbro needs a "heads-on" demonstration of this technique !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Blood, Wycliff,  Moonpie, Gobblin and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> I accidentally slept a couple of extra hours this morning.  Apparently, I must have needed some extra rest.  The phone rang and woke me up, otherwise I would still be sleeping.



Not sure you don't need some more sleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not sure you don't need some more sleep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not sure you don't need some more sleep.




Heck, it was a screwed up weekend and I HAVE LOST A COMPLETE DAY because I was hoping that I had another day before facing the world of business again !!! 


No wonder Teresa just called and asked me WHY I didn't call her an hour ago and make sure that she was awake.  My alarm clock NEVER went off this morning.  OOOPPPS !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Heck, it was a screwed up weekend and I HAVE LOST A COMPLETE DAY because I was hoping that I had another day before facing the world of business again !!!



It's alright bro...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No mo ova shleepin there's socks to wash!!!
> 
> Mernin EE




Blood, I only wash socks once a month now as I have 42 pairs of new black socks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a hard time letting the tomatoes ripen.. at the BOG ranch we love some fried green tomatoes!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, I only wash socks once a month now a I have 42 pairs of new black socks.



Understood!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like I'm pulling a 16


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like I'm pulling a 16



Does that mean you are off tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like I'm pulling a 16



Not good!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does that mean you are off tonight?



No 



blood on the ground said:


> Not good!




No its not, not sure if I'll have relief then or tomorrow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wybro is going to be a tired fella!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Yep, may have to do a lot of reading tonight when I come back in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, may have to do a lot of reading tonight when I come back in



Having a book tatted on the inside your eyelids is helpful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Did y'all see my tomatoes and squash and peppers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all see my tomatoes and squash and peppers?



with envy that you are already harvesting veggies.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Having a book tatted on the inside your eyelids is helpful.









blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all see my tomatoes and squash and peppers?



They look good Bog 



















Needy Lil fella ain't he


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like I'm pulling a 16



That is a bummer for sure.  You might need to get Quack to come over and serenade you just so that you can stay awake today!!!  





blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all see my tomatoes and squash and peppers?



The ONLY thing that we haven't seen yet is YOUR "GREEN THUMBS" !!!!  (YES, all ten of them too).  

You have become the vegetable producing "Green Thumb"  King for sure.  That is some good looking veggies too.  

I love tomatoes fried green or ripe for sandwiches too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2016)

Good Morning, Keebs.  I see that you have arrived.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning, Keebs.  I see that you have arrived.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Good morning Keebs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 6, 2016)

Dang Wy! Morning EE and Keebs. Love some fried green maters Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Been almost 4 hours.   Shame on the drivelers.   Well I got a couple chores done this morning and now the sky has opened up in 30055 and frogs are looking for higher ground.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning Keebs


afternoon, Wy!


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! Morning EE and Keebs. Love some fried green maters Blood.


I've got an order of fried green maters on the way in the door rat now!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Been almost 4 hours.   Shame on the drivelers.   Well I got a couple chores done this morning and now the sky has opened up in 30055 and frogs are looking for higher ground.


been stranglin frogs all day down here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks like I'm pulling a 16



Pulling a 15 in Ok City.

Hey ery body!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Actually, make that a 17.5, gottaride to Wichita tonight when this one is done


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Pulling a 15 in Ok City.
> 
> Hey ery body!





Jeff C. said:


> Actually, make that a 17.5, gottaride to Wichita tonight when this one is done


 dang............ safe travels, darlin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, may have to do a lot of reading tonight when I come back in




Dang, you gotta double back ??? 




blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all see my tomatoes and squash and peppers?




Bought a tiller yesterday, gardens full of weeds, but producing a ton of squash, cucumbers and peppers.  Waiting on the maters and okra.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> dang............ safe travels, darlin!



Yes ma'am, thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you gotta double back ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get R Done, Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Get R Done, Quackbro





Be careful with the back Chief !!  Gonna knock this 84hr week out like I own it !!!



Rained all day here, garden will be kicking.  Bet it's gonna be a mess in the mines.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be careful with the back Chief !!  Gonna knock this 84hr week out like I own it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rained all day here, garden will be kicking.  Bet it's gonna be a mess in the mines.



The job has gotten much easier out here. They finally upgraded to all fiberoptics, we run ver little copper anymore. Much less work and weight with a lot more down time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Dang rehearsals are taking forever.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang rehearsals are taking forever.



Then get it right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang rehearsals are taking forever.






Be a leader !!!  Show 'em how it's done !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Time for some slip n slide . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Evening, feels like I just left. Looks like it'll be another 16 tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, feels like I just left. Looks like it'll be another 16 tonight



NO.   that is not human.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, feels like I just left. Looks like it'll be another 16 tonight







Somebody out sick ???



Saw a HORRENDOUS wreck on my way to work, fairly new GMC truck and I couldn't tell what the other was.  Pretty sure no one got out of there alive.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody out sick ???
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a HORRENDOUS wreck on my way to work, fairly new GMC truck and I couldn't tell what the other was.  Pretty sure no one got out of there alive.



1 on vacation, 1 on long break out of town, and 1 with kidney stones


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody out sick ???
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a HORRENDOUS wreck on my way to work, fairly new GMC truck and I couldn't tell what the other was.  Pretty sure no one got out of there alive.




Hate seeing those.....

Finally, the show has started. Only about 6 1/2 mo owas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody out sick ???
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a HORRENDOUS wreck on my way to work, fairly new GMC truck and I couldn't tell what the other was.  Pretty sure no one got out of there alive.





Just found out everybody is alive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just found out everybody is alive.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just found out everybody is alive.



Good deal


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Mernin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw a HORRENDOUS wreck on my way to work, fairly new GMC truck and I couldn't tell what the other was.  Pretty sure no one got out of there alive.



Fall line, and 15??..........Wife said she had to go around that one!!

House burned to the ground on 15 at Middle Hill today.......Saw that on my way in to town


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Worky worky...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2016)

Wybro? Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Fall line, and 15??..........Wife said she had to go around that one!!
> 
> House burned to the ground on 15 at Middle Hill today.......Saw that on my way in to town




Yeah, 18 wheeler ran the red light, took out two pickup trucks.  Dawn knew one of the guys.





blood on the ground said:


> Wybro? Quackbro?





Yobro ??? 


Rained ALL day today, Dawn'll be picking squash and cukes rest of the week !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2016)

Started reading Gregg Hurwitz novels, this guy is GOOD !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, 18 wheeler ran the red light, took out two pickup trucks.  Dawn knew one of the guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't never had pickled squash!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

fifemohowas..  bet Whybro's hiney dragging.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> fifemohowas..  bet Whybro's hiney dragging.



Actually feel pretty good, gonna get everything knocked out before 7 so I can coast the last 4 hours


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Actually feel pretty good, gonna get everything knocked out before 7 so I can coast the last 4 hours



4 MO !


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 MO !



  8 mo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Bout time for the coffee drankin day walkers..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> 8 mo


 sorry


Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout time for the coffee drankin day walkers..



yep... I might just drank a cup when its ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

looks like the clock is wrong....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

I gotta meeting . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2016)

Well today is my TUESDAY so Good Morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and to the rest of the driveler nation that should be along shortly.

The weather map is showing that the storm is already clear for most of Georgia and that is good news for sure.  I hope the flooding was not too bad.

I hope the coffee truck will be along shortly.  Dang, somebody is up early his morning as they just took off from the airport in a small plane.  Glad it is them and not me doing the flying today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

coffeebro be shlackin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> coffeebro be shlackin




Blood, he is getting some extra winks this morning for sure.


One thing for sure, UPS and Fed-Ex is not slacking this morning as 95 percent of the jets in the air right now in the southern half of the country are their planes making their daily early morning flights from Louisville and also Memphis delivering all sorts of things for waiting customers.  Those guys have a bunch of jets too and they must employ a ton of pilots and co-pilots as such.  I hope they are not reading books during flight either.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, Wy and EE. I'm sure Gobble will be along shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

yep looked at the clock at 3 and said nope not today.

well it is brewed for those who need a pick me up


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Good morning, should have everything done by 7 so I can kick back


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 7, 2016)

Mornin' Wy , Gooblin' , Moon , BOG , Eagle Eye , and the Quackster .....

gotta get this party started , got a call last night that they had a machine breakdown , out to the salt mines to see whats the matter ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, should have everything done by 7 so I can kick back



So you haven't had time to read yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you haven't had time to read yet?



No reading time tonight, getting everything done from no one being in my position for 8 hours took most of the night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

74mohowas..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Morning Nuge. Hang in there Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 74mohowas..



yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 74mohowas..



73 now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Time's just flying by . . 


Good day bro's !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time's just flying by . .
> 
> 
> Good day bro's !!



Happy meeting quackbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

Just had 3 bucks cross the driveway this morning coming from the garden area... One buck already had a wide rack considering how early it is.... Come on Fall!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Well let got off early this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 7, 2016)

morning , what i miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Wy should be sleeping,

morning mud

Back home MsH22?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2016)

Dang......... I been Biiizzzzyyyy!  How ya'll are?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Howdy Mud, Keebs and our resident beach comber.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 7, 2016)

Total of 5 turtles laid eggs the week we were there!  Pic of nest and turtle tracks. 
That was just on our little stretch of the beach. Don't know how many laid on the Island.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Total of 5 turtles laid eggs the week we were there!  Pic of nest and turtle tracks.
> That was just on our little stretch of the beach. Don't know how many laid on the Island.


 Kewl............ would love to be there when they hatch out & make their trek to the waves!

Welp, LilD got her a job.............. working here as a facility set up person......... she's already re-organized the couple of storage areas in this building & spick & spanned the bathrooms & kitchen, she might be a *keeper*!
At least she has a job & can still go to school and I still get my tiny terror a couple nights a week!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2016)

Howdy do!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy do!



Howdy do dee time?

keebs,  good news!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2016)

Afternoon youngins. Headed south tomorrow.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Headed south tomorrow.



Come on by the house... I'll have dinner waiting on you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Kewl............ would love to be there when they hatch out & make their trek to the waves!
> 
> Welp, LilD got her a job.............. working here as a facility set up person......... she's already re-organized the couple of storage areas in this building & spick & spanned the bathrooms & kitchen, she might be a *keeper*!
> At least she has a job & can still go to school and I still get my tiny terror a couple nights a week!



Go, lilD 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Howdy do dee time?
> 
> keebs,  good news!!



Hurry up and wait time



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins. Headed south tomorrow.



Travel safe Charlie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Attagal LilD !!


Safe travels B0$$ !!!




Time to get 'er done . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attagal LilD !!
> 
> 
> Safe travels B0$$ !!!
> ...



Bout 6 1/2 mo owas, then a lonnnng ride home tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout 6 1/2 mo owas, then a lonnnng ride home tomorrow.





Ya'll be careful bro !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Well everything has changed so this is my last night, start days Friday. At least that's the plan for now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well everything has changed so this is my last night, start days Friday. At least that's the plan for now





Whaaaaaaaa??? 



There's gonna be a killing out there !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Decent looking '13 Chevy in the S&S . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???
> 
> 
> 
> There's gonna be a killing out there !!



The guy that was on vacation came back to help me cover and decided since it was messing with his vacation he'd just move it to a different week


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey frins. Still kickin, miss ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 7, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey frins. Still kickin, miss ya'll



We're still here trying to avoid being kicked.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 7, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey frins. Still kickin, miss ya'll



Quit kicking and your feets will fell better.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Evening drivelers. Be safe out there Chief! Stop by Our house and I will fry y'all some fish Charlie. Sup H22, Gobble, Wy , Blood and  Quackbro? Great news Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

atemohowas..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 7, 2016)

Mernin fellas!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas..





Got thisun whooped 




blood on the ground said:


> Mernin fellas!



Morning bog


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Moonbro left his puter on . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 7, 2016)

Evening Bloodbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Maaaan, I'll be so glad when my blunger operators change shifts tomorrow night, tired of working with this IDIOT !!!   (Same one that back the loader into a excavator causing $60k damage a coupla years back..)


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Maaaan, I'll be so glad when my blunger operators change shifts tomorrow night, tired of working with this IDIOT !!!   (Same one that back the loader into a excavator causing $60k damage a coupla years back..)



He related to DB?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He related to DB?





I wish he would come in tore down, he'd have to do a better job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Cubed steak, cabbage, peas, just picked squash with onions and ham ...  Twas okay..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cubed steak, cabbage, peas, just picked squash with onions and ham ...  Twas okay..



Dang it man!!!! I had a sloppy Joe!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang it man!!!! I had a sloppy Joe!!!!!





Well since my wife isn't working but about 8-10 hrs a week, she better be in that kitchen rattling some pots and pans . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2016)

Baked chicken, potato, and carrots


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Wish I had a piece of warm pecan pie with vanilla ice cream melting on it . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Baked chicken, potato, and carrots


sounds good


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I had a piece of warm pecan pie with vanilla ice cream melting on it . .



I could go for that myself!

drunkbro done broke out his winter coat.... what a idjit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> sounds good
> 
> 
> I could go for that myself!
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 8, 2016)

Drunkbro got thin blood


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well HAPPY HUMP DAY  to you Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and to the rest of the driveler gang this morning.

Where is that coffee pot?????

I read back a little and found that all sorts of weird things are happening.  

Sounds like it is time to get Drunkbro and the Blunger operator in the ring together and see who is the real "loser" is in this daily saga!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Sockbro in the house !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Good morning Quackbro, Wy, EE, Blood and I'm guessing Gobble shortly with some COFFEE.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

58 here in Cartersville... Feels good outside!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

morning moonbro, quackwidtwotogotoday, EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

hey blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood



Morning Gmoney


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Morning erybody !!   Only 60mohowas !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning erybody !!   Only 60mohowas !!!



That ain't bad... Jus tew an a haf mo days!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning erybody !!   Only 60mohowas !!!



I was thinking 62 but



blood on the ground said:


> That ain't bad... Jus tew an a haf mo days!



bog put it in better perspective.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

This is some of the sorriest kaolin I've run in awhile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Really need to go home and till up Dawns garden, dang weeds are taking over.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Idjit blunger operator, down for the 4th time tonight. 




Good day bro's!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

Beat the heat it feels good out there this morning.   Spread some pine bark mulch (chief inspired), weeded garden.   Time for b'fast then back out to trim trees.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Beat the heat it feels good out there this morning.   Spread some pine bark mulch (chief inspired), weeded garden.   Time for b'fast then back out to trim trees.



Busy lilfeller ain't ya! I'm soaking up some cool air on the front porch right now!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2016)

morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> morning!



Mernin Mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2016)

my garden has so much grass in it, i think i'll just mow it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> my garden has so much grass in it, i think i'll just mow it.



Join the club!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really need to go home and till up Dawns garden, dang weeds are taking over.





Got home, let Susie out of the house, made about 6 passes with the tiller, it's still too wet, and Dawn's minus a coupla  squash/cucumber vines . . .


I was through in 10 minutes, back like to had broke.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a bunch of tomaters.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> got home, let susie out of the house, made about 6 passes with the tiller, it's still too wet, and dawn's minus a coupla  squash/cucumber vines . . .
> 
> 
> I was through in 10 minutes, back like to had broke.



lol!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

I still have a turkey gobbling behind the house.... Honestly this is as late in the year as I have ever heard them!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got home, let Susie out of the house, made about 6 passes with the tiller, it's still too wet, and Dawn's minus a coupla  squash/cucumber vines . . .
> 
> 
> I was through in 10 minutes, _*back like to had broke*_.


 it's a pain getting older, ain't it?


mudracing101 said:


> I got a bunch of tomaters.


I didn't plant the first dang thing, first year in for eva........... I'm having to buy my produce


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

OOOooooopppppssss..............MORNING!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2016)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


is that you in your avatar????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> is that you in your avatar????




I dunno, but I showed it to Dawn last night and she said Mandy looked like she was smelling a toot!!




Good night/day friends.  Been trying to negotiate on a truck all morning..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

10 minutes ago when I came in for a cup of refreshment there was no breeze.   Now all I see is the underside of the leaves.   It sure came up fast today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> is that you in your avatar????



Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee. 
I showed it to H22 and he bout died laughing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I showed it to Dawn last night and she said Mandy looked like she was smelling a toot!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really???


gobbleinwoods said:


> 10 minutes ago when I came in for a cup of refreshment there was no breeze.   Now all I see is the underside of the leaves.   It sure came up fast today.


 get up off the ground and you'll see the leaves from the top...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Maybeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> I showed it to H22 and he bout died laughing.


I giggle every time I see it!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 8, 2016)

HAY 

Finally it's cooling down been running in the mid 90s ( about 20 degs above normal ) but feeling nice right now even sprinkling a little   Sure hope the rain picks up but the lightning stays away way to dry already for this early 

Pulled a Jeff and worked on the mower yesterday and put new spindles and blades on it so look out grass I'll be comin after ya soon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY
> 
> Finally it's cooling down been running in the mid 90s ( about 20 degs above normal ) but feeling nice right now even sprinkling a little   Sure hope the rain picks up but the lightning stays away way to dry already for this early
> 
> Pulled a Jeff and worked on the mower yesterday and put new spindles and blades on it so look out grass I'll be comin after ya soon


 Hiya Mikey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Mikey!



Hi Keebs 

Boy tryin to sign up for medicare can be a pain in the backside


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hi Keebs
> 
> Boy tryin to sign up for medicare can be a pain in the backside


ANYTHING guberment related is a pain!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2016)

Funny Pic Mrs. Hawtnet!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2016)

lols


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 8, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> lols



Quit lolin and fix the clock


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello

















Hello    Hello  Hello   Hello


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...





































































Hello????


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2016)

Herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^ mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

dust


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> ^^^ mud?



crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)

fish


----------



## rydert (Jun 8, 2016)

hey folks.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Time to knock anudder one out !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

Just got Sue's vet bill . . . 



$839.00


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

I got this . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2016)

'Bout time for Bloodbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2016)

im herea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Less than six hours to go !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Poke chops, cabbage and peas.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poke chops, cabbage and peas.



Psketti an salad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Hadn't had any sketti in a long time, too many carbs in the noodles.  Love some sketti, salad and garlic bread.


Still got the hankering for some pecan pie n ice cream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Eyerectum Whybro's off ?? 




Dang AC done froze up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hadn't had any sketti in a long time, too many carbs in the noodles.  Love some sketti, salad and garlic bread.
> 
> 
> Still got the hankering for some pecan pie n ice cream.



It was a small... Very small portion with a really big salad and no garlic bread... I'm slowly heading towards the no carb thing...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Yep... Wybro dun weaseled out of another round of night shift


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It was a small... Very small portion with a really big salad and no garlic bread... I'm slowly heading towards the no carb thing...






You can eat all the meat and cheese you want.  Pork skins make a good snack and are carb free.  Sometimes I'll take a pack of ham, or turkey to work, wrap it around a piece of cheese and put some spicy mustard on it for a snack. 




 Stay away from bread and potatos, some beans have lots of carbs too.  Once/twice a week, eat what ever you want. French fries is my go to !!!   

It took me awhile but I've lost over 30lbs.  Only way I've found to lose weight and not starve to deaf.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Count down for Gobbleinthewoods....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Getting bout time for the zoo crew . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting bout time for the zoo crew . .



Holy crap .. Drunkbro is rocking out to purple rain ....if he locks eyes with me I'm going to punch him!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well Happy Thursday to you Quack and Blood.  Looks like you two have been lonely all night long.  Bunch of slackers around here this morning as everybody must be getting some extra winks.

I got some serious work to start doing this morning beginning at 8 AM because the weather will be perfect thankfully.  


Quack, I must have missed something on the "vet bill for Suzy"????????   

I am looking for a coffee pot of sorts to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and EE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, Blood and EE.




Moon, it looks like you are the "Kang of the Hill" this morning and that is a good way to start out the day !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can eat all the meat and cheese you want.  Pork skins make a good snack and are carb free.  Sometimes I'll take a pack of ham, or turkey to work, wrap it around a piece of cheese and put some spicy mustard on it for a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Word on the street is that Quack has lost so much weight that he now has to put rocks in his pockets just to keep the wind from blowing him away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Holy crap .. Drunkbro is rocking out to purple rain ....if he locks eyes with me I'm going to punch him!!!




"locks eyes"   




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Thursday to you Quack and Blood.  Looks like you two have been lonely all night long.  Bunch of slackers around here this morning as everybody must be getting some extra winks.
> 
> I got some serious work to start doing this morning beginning at 8 AM because the weather will be perfect thankfully.
> 
> ...





She had emergency surgery the other day, they removed a soccer ball size mass that weighed 10lbs from her stomach, plus her spleen.  She's doing much better, and she's now a house dog. 




Morning to all my drivel Bro's !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya'll hear about the 2 F-16's colliding in Jefferson county ??  2 South Carolina National Guardsmen, ejected after contact, both are okay.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "locks eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang Quack, I must have missed that I event.  Unfortunately, I spent about $1600 on my daughter's little dog several years ago when someone else dog tried to make a snack out of "Ginger" at the "RAC" facility at Georgia Southern.  I would have never believed it in a gazillion years BUT I have spent close to $4000 on that little dog over the years.  Oh, the things that we do for the sake of our Kids though. 


Yes, I did see the details of this unfortunate situation of two the jets crashing etc.  I bet the "pucker factor" on a scale of 1-10 was probably about 8,624 when this happened!!!  Those two pilots are very lucky to be alive after this ordeal.  I actually watched two of them perform a "dog-fight" exercise a few years ago down in the area of south of Louisville/Kite area and they scared the heck out of me as I stopped along the roadway and watched them for about 10 minutes.  I believe that I heard that a couple of nights ago, there were about 6 jets involved in their exercises though.  I bet it would be a really noisy situation for everybody on the ground.  I wonder just how anyone could get any sleep with that going on above.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Quack, I must have missed that I event.  Unfortunately, I spent about $1600 on my daughter's little dog several years ago when someone else dog tried to make a snack out of "Ginger" at the "RAC" facility at Georgia Southern.  I would have never believed it in a gazillion years BUT I have spent close to $4000 on that little dog over the years.  Oh, the things that we do for the sake of our Kids though.
> 
> 
> Yes, I did see the details of this unfortunate situation of two the jets crashing etc.  Those two pilots are very lucky to be alive after this ordeal.  I actually watched two of them perform a "dog-fight" exercise a few years ago down in the area of south of Louisville/Kite area and they scared the heck out of me as I stopped along the roadway and watched them for about 10 minutes.  I believe that I heard that a couple of nights ago, there were about 6 jets involved in their exercises though.  I bet it would be a really noisy situation for everybody on the ground.  I wonder just how anyone could get any sleep with that going on above.





They dog fight over/around my place all the time.  They did it the time we had FPG at my place.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They dog fight over/around my place all the time.  They did it the time we had FPG at my place.



I didn't realize it BUT they must have been the ones "BLOWING UP" all sorts of things out in your open field that weekend.  I knew that the ground kept shaking from time to time that weekend back in October 2010.  

I remember that day very well !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Dang, I smell COFFEE !!!!

Gobblin in da house !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Coffeebro be draggin hiney . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2016)

yep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble. I will gladly take a cup thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Haaaay


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Morning Mudbro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

What ya know Moonpie? I see Homo3 is up.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 9, 2016)

merning mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya'll a buncha over achievers this morning !! 


36hrs down, fortyate to go !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> merning mud





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll a buncha over achievers this morning !!
> 
> 
> 36hrs down, fortyate to go !!!



Quackbrohole you work to much brother.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wheres Mandy and Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Quackbrohole you work to much brother.




Nothing like the last 2 yrs Mudholebro, just got a co-worker vacating this week.


Like your new mud machine !! 





mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Mandy and Keebs?





Prolly still walking 'round the house scratching their hiney trying to figure out which pair of flip flops to wear...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Quack, got a lot to do with it but itll be fun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Its going to look alot better with some new skin and some red and silver paint.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Gotta go run errands.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Gotta crash, good day all !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Mandy and Keebs?


Iz here, Izzz Here!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly still walking 'round the house scratching their hiney trying to figure out which pair of flip flops to wear...


 FYI, I have my clothes laid out the night before, tyvm. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta crash, good day all !!


 Schweet dreams, darlin'!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got Sue's vet bill . . .
> 
> 
> 
> $839.00



I need to find your vet. Cody's recuse dog was well over 1000.00 only to get zero answers as to what was wrong. Then find him dead in the backyard a week later.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I need to find your vet. Cody's recuse dog was well over 1000.00 only to get zero answers as to what was wrong. Then find him dead in the backyard a week later.


 aaawwwww


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Iz here, Izzz Here!!!
> 
> FYI, I have my clothes laid out the night before, tyvm.
> 
> ...



I have tried to do that for years, only to change my mind the next morning. I gave up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2016)

I DO have on flip flops. The Boss's are in Atlanta for schooling, so it's blue jeans and flip flops for me the next two days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 9, 2016)

Still loling at Mrs. Hawtnets avatar


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Sleeped inda hammock..... Hertin tadeaf!!! Help me Tom Cruise!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I have tried to do that for years, only to change my mind the next morning. I gave up.


Once in a while I'll change my mind, but I pretty much stick to what I have out, too much of a hassle.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I DO have on flip flops. The Boss's are in Atlanta for schooling, so it's blue jeans and flip flops for me the next two days.





mudracing101 said:


> Still loling at Mrs. Hawtnets avatar


me too!


blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped inda hammock..... Hertin tadeaf!!! Help me Tom Cruise!!!!


I thought hammock's were supposed to sleep goot?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Very unproductive day of drivelin . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very unproductive day of drivelin . .


 Later...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2016)

there was driveling?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very unproductive day of drivelin . .



Awful. aint it.  Hence my avitar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awful. aint it.  Hench my avitar.






More going on between 4am and 7am than there is all day.



Howya feeling ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Evening Gobble, Quackbro and Mrs. H.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2016)

No jury duty tomorrow so I beat a hard trail to the mtns.   Just might wet a line tomorrow.   

belly full of bbq.   BIL in hand and it is about to be dark.   Life is good.   As the sun was going down there was a rainbow in the clouds for about 20 minutes as I drove up here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2016)

howdy moonbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Evening bro's !!!  tinmohowas


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just a quick "wave-by" before I go to sleep tonight.

I worked hard all day long BUT got lots of good things accomplished that will help pay my bills for sure !!!!  

Going to catch up on two episodes of "ALONE" tonight hopefully if I can stay awake that long.  

Will catch up with you early morning drivelers in a few hours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah come on... Gotta werk straight through the weekend and next week....love it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yeah come on... Gotta werk straight through the weekend and next week....love it!






Dangit man !!!  I'll be widya til Monday morning, off for a couple then back Wed night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

Check out this fatback, it's big as piece 'o cheekun !!!  Good crumbled up in some eggzzzz !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Check out this fatback, it's big as piece 'o cheekun !!!  Good crumbled up in some eggzzzz !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 875516



Man that looks delicious.... I'd like to simmer a hunk of that in a pot of pintos!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Man that looks delicious.... I'd like to simmer a hunk of that in a pot of pintos!




Mmmm Hmmmm !!! 
Some of the pieces are as big as your hand !!  Stopped by the truck stop the other morning and bought some.  Stuff's good cold !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2016)

The more nights I work the faster they go by..


Halfway there Blood !!!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 10, 2016)

it's officially Friday  - come on wit it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Boss dun grilt up some hawt dawgs an hamboogers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Boss dun grilt up some hawt dawgs an hamboogers!





Love a grilt hot dwag !!!  Put my order in for 7lbs of BBQ and 2 gal of stew for the 4th.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Bout time for the early riserbro's !! 



fomohowas..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Quack, Moonpie, and the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I am here, present, and accounted for !!!

Hopefully, the coffee truck will be along soon as I need a cup or three to get fully awake this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2016)

Dang, it sure is a lot of 4's showing up right now on here!!!

#204 Summer time Heat Driveler........ (Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page) Keebs


Today 03:25 AM
by EAGLE EYE 444 Go to last post
	530 replies,   	4444 views


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and EE. Sure could use some coffee this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Think Coffeebro been playing the part of Drunkbro at night . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

I think he went to the mountain house.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think Coffeebro been playing the part of Drunkbro at night . .





Moonpie1 said:


> I think he went to the mountain house.




Yep, I think that Gobblin is playing in the trout streams today and the rest of the weekend.  I don't blame him for wanting to sleep late with the sound of "rustling water" flowing along in the background.  

Sure wish that I was back up that way this weekend....of course, without all of the allergy problems that I encountered while visiting recently.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2016)

Quack, before I sign off and forget.  When you get home this morning, Please give Ms. Dawn a hug from me.....she will know what it means !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Not too late.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Made a comment in the Yeti thread then realized it was the 'on topic' area and took it down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning day walkers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, before I sign off and forget.  When you get home this morning, Please give Ms. Dawn a hug from me.....she will know what it means !!!!!!




Will do Sockbro !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Made a comment in the Yeti thread then realized it was the 'on topic' area and took it down.





What'd you say ??


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Out the door. TTYL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

About got this one knocked out.... 7 mo dayz ta go!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do Sockbro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was it listed for retail + 10% for testing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> About got this one knocked out.... 7 mo dayz ta go!!!



get 'er done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> About got this one knocked out.... 7 mo dayz ta go!!!




You can dooooo itttt !!!


treemonights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> was it listed for retail + 10% for testing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Time to get outta these steel toed boots and put on the sneakers !!


Happy Friday daywalkers !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Mornin folks.....back to normal, for now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Got the house to myself!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning Blood!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning Drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Blood!



Morning brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mud?



my coffee is not that bad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my coffee is not that bad.



Dingus!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....back to normal, for now.



Welcome home Chiefbro !!




blood on the ground said:


> Got the house to myself!!




R u settin in a bean bag chair, nekkid, eating Cheetos??





mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers




Hiya Mudbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

bog is bach'nit


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

I for one like your coffee Gobble. Morning Mudbro, lonesome Blood. Glad you had a safe trip Chief. You catching any trout Gobble?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2016)

FRIDAY!!!
Hey Ya'll!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> bog is bach'nit





Moonpie1 said:


> I for one like your coffee Gobble. Morning Mudbro, lonesome Blood. Glad you had a safe trip Chief. You catching any trout Gobble?



Chillaxin with my dog on the front porch.... Had a hen turkey and 7 babies come through the Yard about 30 min ago...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Good morning, 3 days then back on nights Tuesday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!
> Hey Ya'll!!



morning keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get outta these steel toed boots and put on the sneakers !!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday daywalkers !!



sneakers. 


I don't know why that tickled me. I call em tennis shoes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sneakers.
> 
> 
> I don't know why that tickled me. I call em tennis shoes.



Quack must be going stawking.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Wy and Mrs. H. Ready to get this one out of the way!!!! I can hear them fish calling my name!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Brunch = Cocoa Krispies +


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 10, 2016)

Mornin folks 


Looks like a nice rainy day today   It's coming down real nice and temp is in the mid 50s and not suposse to get a whole lote higher which is a nice break from the mid to high 90 we were having, evn had a couple of wildfires alread so this should help the firefighters out a lot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Had a major scare Wednesday on the road returning from Wichita and yesterday regarding my septic system. Miz T called me when I was still over 500 miles from the house and tells me daughter's bathroom and our toilet were both stopped up and would not flush. Daughter's toilet actually overflowed and almost made it to hardwood floor, but she caught it with towels. It has NEVER overflowed once in 15 years, nor has any of my toilets. They've been stopped up, but have never overflowed before.

Anyway, I get home @ 3:00 am Thursday morning and start trying to figure out what is going on because not only were the toilets stopped up but the sewage had actually backed up into 2 bathtubs and my shower also. Standing sewage and would not drain.

I called my brother while I was on the road on Wednesday afternoon after hanging up with MizT and asked him to come over and open clean out on the outside of house before it enters septic tank. He does and it blows out, well you know, but it was huge amounts of water, toilet paper, etc.

Problem is, it still didn't allow the tubs and shower to drain totally (scratchin my head) So, I got up at 7:00 am yesterday after 3 1/2 hrs of sleep and went outside to locate septic tank and lids, checked all my plumbing in crawl space looking for clean outs, etc. and decided to go rent a snake before I started digging everything up.

Ran a snake through the outside clean out back into the crawl space plumbing and got nothing. Still cant figure out why the bathtubs, toilets, and shower won't drain. I could look into the cleanout 'Y' and see the section going towards septic tank and there was no standing water. 

I decided to get my water hose and start running water into it to septic tank and see if the clog was there and it could not drain into septic tank or if septic was not draining into field lines. 

Water was running into septic and it wasn't backing up (now I'm  ). I was about to go rent a mini excavator when I thought maybe the S traps are clogged from all the sewage backing up so bad. I go into the house and pour water from a 5 gal bucket into daughter's bathroom and BAMMM it flushes easily. I take the plunger and plunge her bathtub one time and BAMM it drains instantly. I go into my bathroom and plunge both shower and tub once each and BAMM they flow out immediately. Evidently the S traps were clogged not allowing them to drain. I was really hoping I wouldn't have to open clean outs in crawl space due to a stoppage somewhere under there. Glad I didn't.

I was baffled by this entire process because I wasn't there from the get go. I believe there was a major stoppage right at that clean out on the outside of house and when my brother came over and opened it and everything gushed out it was free. 

Everything is working normal now and I sure am glad I didn't go rent the eqpt. and start digging up my yard. 

It was a long day with very little sleep after a long drive. 

Sorry for the long post, but my last sentence would not have the significance it deserves without the explanation. 




























Yesterday was a crappy day!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a major scare Wednesday on the road returning from Wichita and yesterday regarding my septic system. Miz T called me when I was still over 500 miles from the house and tells me daughter's bathroom and our toilet were both stopped up and would not flush. Daughter's toilet actually overflowed and almost made it to hardwood floor, but she caught it with towels. It has NEVER overflowed once in 15 years, nor has any of my toilets. They've been stopped up, but have never overflowed before.
> 
> Anyway, I get home @ 3:00 am Thursday morning and start trying to figure out what is going on because not only were the toilets stopped up but the sewage had actually backed up into 2 bathtubs and my shower also. Standing sewage and would not drain.
> 
> ...






Sounds like your day went right down the toilet


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Sounds like your day went right down the toilet



Man, did it ever!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Slug slime is difficult to wash off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2016)

man, what a morning......... still runnin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> man, what a morning......... still runnin!



Hurrup!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

morning GON, afternoon is herarra


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Glad it worked out for you Chief. Catching any trout Gobble?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad it worked out for you Chief. Catching any trout Gobble?



Got lucky so far Moon, thanks.

Dadgum it's hot out there.  

I'll just keep trudging along.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2016)

lawd have mercy, board lunch......... boston butt, I made baked beans, co-worker made cole slaw & bought a cake, Texas Toast & sweet tea............. can you say "Nap Time"????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy, board lunch......... boston butt, I made baked beans, co-worker made cole slaw & bought a cake, Texas Toast & sweet tea............. can you say "Nap Time"????



Startin to get a lil hawngry, brunch didn stick long. 

Hate it when I have to go to home depot for one lil thang to complete a project.  But I hate the incomplete project worse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

^^^^^ Somebody knew what they was talkin bout when they uttered the words, "danged if I do, and danged if I don't".


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sneakers.
> 
> 
> I don't know why that tickled me. I call em tennis shoes.




I don't play tennis, but I do sneak 'round . . . 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack must be going stawking.









Moonpie1 said:


> Glad it worked out for you Chief. Catching any trout Gobble?





Chiefbro was plunging up some brown trout . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 10, 2016)

I just woke up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I just woke up





Just in time to go home !!



Years ago I eased into a control room where the operator was asleep and set his clock up an hour.  He wakes up later and sees the time, calls the foreman wanting to know where his relief man was..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't play tennis, but I do sneak 'round . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Got several little projects 100% completed today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got several little projects 100% completed today.





Love it !!!! 



Headed in . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad it worked out for you Chief. Catching any trout Gobble?



hooked two natives on a nonstocked stream.  let them go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hooked two natives on a nonstocked stream.  let them go.



Wish I were there!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I were there!



well get all that honeydo list done and we'll set a time to meet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Chief and Gobble. I bet that was fun Gobble.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just in time to go home !!
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago I eased into a control room where the operator was asleep and set his clock up an hour.  He wakes up later and sees the time, calls the foreman wanting to know where his relief man was..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Howdy Wy and 3C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well get all that honeydo list done and we'll set a time to meet.



Wish I could gobble, just got too much on my plate and under time constraints. I've got to hit the road again on Sunday too, thanks. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Chief and Gobble. I bet that was fun Gobble.





Wycliff said:


>



Evenin Moon and Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 10, 2016)

Ttyl I'm headed to the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Bout time for a BLD after these chili cheese dogs and a couple cold'uns.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got several little projects 100% completed today.



Just found out I didn't get drawn for any special ELK permits so " Guess I'll just get stoned!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Just found out I didn't get drawn for any special ELK permits so " Guess I'll just get stoned!"



Good a time as ever, Mike.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry bout the permits Mike. Believe I will join you with a BLD Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sorry bout the permits Mike. Believe I will join you with a BLD Chief.



Heard dat Moonbro, surfin youtube wormhole for some new tunes. Although this is an old'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 10, 2016)

Bout time to go chill out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Evening all, got the weeds/grass in the garden tilled up, got my yard crew to weed eat it this morning, you can see your feet now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Mmmmmmm, cheekun libbers loaded with hawt sauce and slaw . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Didn't realize cheekun libberz would give ya gazzzz...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2016)

Blood ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2016)

Happy Saturday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2016)

Live from St.  Louis M.O..........had some  BBQ here..... Wasn't  impressed!!! 

Went up in that  big steel arch thingy........Never again!!!.....  Overcrowded  with the types  that like hip hop............. Didn't  think I  would have to listen  to that up there, but I  did!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Live from St.  Louis M.O..........had some  BBQ here..... Wasn't  impressed!!!
> 
> Went up in that  big steel arch thingy........Never again!!!.....  Overcrowded  with the types  that like hip hop............. Didn't  think I  would have to listen  to that up there, but I  did!!



Yep, I made that trip one time..... Never again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

It's another brand new unused Saturday morning!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Quack, Blood and  Moonpie.

Dang, it surely is quiet in here and you an hear a pin drop from 12 miles away !!!!   


Time to get my rear in gear and take a shower, get me some breakfast at the Evan's Diner this morning and maybe go up to the country and get a few things done today.


How's that for timing Moon ?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and Ruttnbuck.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Good morning EE. Looks like you and I were neck and neck, but you edged me out at the finish line.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2016)

What in the world is Rutt doing in St Louis??????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 11, 2016)

Moon, I think that you and I must be wearing the same watch for sure !!!!!

Are you going fishing today or all of the fish going to visit your house and jump in your boat or something?????


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

morning bro's

2 more hrs for me then its off to get the boys birfday gift...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

many have come and gone but the smell of a fresh pot might get them back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Mornin bro's !!  Last night was book and a movie night.


tumonights !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> many have come and gone but the smell of a fresh pot might get them back.



Could've left "a" out and they would've come running from miles away!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Could've left "a" out and they would've come running from miles away!!!



You know this crowd well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Good day bro's, enjoy the weekend, it'll be Monday 'fore you know it !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

that's the spirit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Mornin folks.....happy Saturday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day bro's, enjoy the weekend, it'll be Monday 'fore you know it !!



 Grrrrrrrrrr



blood on the ground said:


> that's the spirit!!!



you tell him.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....happy Saturday!



that's the spirit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothin's stopped up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Morning Chief you still on project patrol? EE we are doing a demo cook today. Gonna hit em bright and early tomorrow morning. Everyone have a safe and goot Saturday! Coffee be just what I needed Gobble. Thanx.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Hmmmm......might pull the boat out myself today just to see if there's any top water action. Got plenty to do, but the ramp is 10 minutes from house.

Of course, it would take longer to clear a path out for the boat than get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief you still on project patrol? EE we are doing a demo cook today. Gonna hit em bright and early tomorrow morning. Everyone have a safe and goot Saturday! Coffee be just what I needed Gobble. Thanx.



Yessir Moon, but I'm just tackling small projects that I can complete in a couple hours for now. Hittin the road again tomorrow for a few days. 

Whatcha cookin Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

We will cook a bunch of easy stuff. Cobblers, chicken, ribs, jalapeños stuffed with skrimps and wrapped n bacon, pizza,just to name a few.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 














































There Quack. You happy now?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Morning Crickett


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We will cook a bunch of easy stuff. Cobblers, chicken, ribs, jalapeños stuffed with skrimps and wrapped n bacon, pizza,just to name a few.



That sounds goot, Moon! 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin MizCrickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Moon, have you been seeing any topwater action on the lake?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, yes I am !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

We have been in catfish mode lately Jeff. Been drop shotting em about 30 to 35 ft deep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We have been in catfish mode lately Jeff. Been drop shotting em about 30 to 35 ft deep.



10-4, might go have a look see anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

A'ight, reckon I'll go play with some lektricity for a minute. Got 2 outdoor GFCI's at both front and back door that aren't working. Then I discovered no lights are working under house, must be all on same circuit.  No breaker is tripped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

yw moonbro

morning crickett

chief, probably one of the gfi plugs gone bad.

sleep tight quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

see you down there wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm skeared.... I just sent da wife to Academy sports without me.... Just a list! Wait! What am I afraid of.... What kind of damage can a woman do to a credit card in a sporting goods store...... Ahhh everything will be fine!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm skeared.... I just sent da wife to Academy sports without me.... Just a list! Wait! What am I afraid of.... What kind of damage can a woman do to a credit card in a sporting goods store...... Ahhh everything will be fine!!!!



Isn't Ross' right next door?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, reckon I'll go play with some lektricity for a minute. Got 2 outdoor GFCI's at both front and back door that aren't working. Then I discovered no lights are working under house, must be all on same circuit.  No breaker is tripped






Chiefbro gonna see Jesus . . .




Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Finally found the black Z71 you were talking about, oh Lawwwwwwd I'm in LOVE !!!  Gotta sharp GMC Denalli too.  Gonna call me back for drive out prices.


Thanks for your help bro !! !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna see Jesus . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They won't be as cheap as walking.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Academy has clothes and shoes


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't Ross' right next door?





Wycliff said:


> Academy has clothes and shoes



Y'all ain't helping me .... Just saying!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all ain't helping me .... Just saying!!!



There is a max on the card, right?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Crickett







Jeff C. said:


> That sounds goot, Moon!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin MizCrickett.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I am !!



Me too! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna see Jesus . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna see Jesus . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you don't buy the black Z71 I may have found my new ride and I'm not even looking


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yw moonbro
> 
> morning crickett
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro gonna see Jesus . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinkin gobble.

I'm still alive Quack......shocking    

Changed'em both and still not working. I need a tester that sends 9v down the line back to breaker panel. I don't know which breaker/circuit they are on. There's no gfci breaker in the panel. 

Too dang hot outside.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> If you don't buy the black Z71 I may have found my new ride and I'm not even looking


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was thinkin gobble.
> 
> I'm still alive Quack......shocking
> 
> ...



Any outlets in the garage, may be on the same circuit


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

Flip all the possible breakers as some will trip and not look like it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 11, 2016)

Finally found the black Z71 you were talking about, oh Lawwwwwwd I'm in LOVE !!!  Gotta sharp GMC Denalli too.  Gonna call me back for drive out prices.


Thanks for your help bro !! ![/QUOTE]


Just incase Mr. Quack ever finds his TRUCK


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 11, 2016)

By the way QUACK is that you with them catfish???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Afternoon everyone. Headed back down the hill. Passing by Turner field now. The cook went well. It's time for a BDLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Any outlets in the garage, may be on the same circuit



That's what I originally thought too Wy, but they aren't on the garage circuit. I've got another one out front of the garage down low over a little sidewalk and it works, it is on the garage circuit.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Flip all the possible breakers as some will trip and not look like it.



Yessir, did that too. Can't find anything else in the house that isn't working though.

Scratchin my head again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I originally thought too Wy, but they aren't on the garage circuit. I've got another one out front of the garage down low over a little sidewalk and it works, it is on the garage circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> By the way QUACK is that you with them catfish???




Naw Stonerbro, I'm a svelte 220 . . 



Dood never called back on a drive out price . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Stonerbro, I'm a svelte 220 . .
> 
> 
> 
> Dood never called back on a drive out price . .




Did you talk to Shane


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>



Yessir, I moved onto somethin else in the meantime, no thinkin involved, just brut strength and awkwardness.  

Speakin of, "In the Meantime".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

fried bream and cole slaw


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> fried bream and cole slaw



That sounds good yeah....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Wish it would cool off, still hot outside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Did you talk to Shane





No.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Wife fixed me up a good work plate, meat loaf with Heinz 57, garlic/cheese smashed taters, fresh outta the garden scalloped squash with onions cooked in bacon grease!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Headin to NOLA and Biloxi tomorrow for a few days. Buddy told me they are sellin nice fresh shrimp @ the grocery sto fo $3.29lb.  

Might have to tote an ice chest down and stock up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife fixed me up a good work plate, meat loaf with Heinz 57, garlic/cheese smashed taters, fresh outta the garden scalloped squash with onions cooked in bacon grease!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 875590



Dang it man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

How many more you got left on this 84, Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How many more you got left on this 84, Quackbro?





As of right now 23hrs !! 


I'm tired Chiefbro, too old for this crap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to NOLA and Biloxi tomorrow for a few days. Buddy told me they are sellin nice fresh shrimp @ the grocery sto fo $3.29lb.
> 
> Might have to tote an ice chest down and stock up.





WOW, they're $8-9 lb frozen at the sto !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As of right now 23hrs !!
> 
> 
> I'm tired Chiefbro, too old for this crap.



Tell me about it, I've been beatin myself half to deaf round here. Then, if I buy the old home place I'm going to have triple the work I've been doing.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW, they're $8-9 lb frozen at the sto !!!



Yep, can't touch'em with a 10' pole round here for that either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to NOLA and Biloxi tomorrow for a few days. Buddy told me they are sellin nice fresh shrimp @ the grocery sto fo $3.29lb.
> 
> Might have to tote an ice chest down and stock up.



Dang sure I would.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Been seein rabbits around here lately, 4-5 of them. Haven't seen rabbits around here like that in years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang sure I would.



I iz!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Been seein rabbits around here lately, 4-5 of them. Haven't seen rabbits around here like that in years.



Last one I saw came out smokin' from a burn pile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last one I saw came out smokin' from a burn pile.



 

Ricochet rabbit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Tried to submit expenses from last trip on a new site the company started using. They set me up an account with login user name and password and both were rejected when I tried to login.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Got tons of rabbits here at work, NONE at home, too many yotes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 11, 2016)

Very late suppa, petesuh with chipotle sauce and bacon and some pickled okrys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Very late suppa, petesuh with chipotle sauce and bacon and some pickled okrys.





Took me a sec on the "petesuh..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

Waiting on my Bloodbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from the plastic factory!





Drunkbro widya tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro widya tonight ??



No and I'm glad... Wherever he is I'd be willing to bet a cab ride will be needed! At least he did learn something from those dui's he got!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 11, 2016)

Grilled up some dead chicken


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Quack must be curled up in a blanket reading a book.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack must be curled up in a blanket reading a book.






Mmmmmm, grilt cheekun !!



Just got back from the pumping station in Deepstep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, grilt cheekun !!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from the pumping station in Deepstep.



Deepstep=God's country


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Had trail cam pics of a black bear from my club in deepstep back in 07


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Deepstep=God's country




Yeah it is, good hunting and fishing too !! 





blood on the ground said:


> Had trail cam pics of a black bear back in 07





I've seen one bear since I've lived here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Dang Moonbro musta hadda get up and pee !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Moonbro musta hadda get up and pee !!!



Might've had da munchies


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Cooking some grilt cheese and fried bologna sammiches. Gonna hit the lake early this morning and try to beat the heat and boat traffic both. Morning Quackbro and Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2016)

*For grubbin on the lake.*

Nothing like a good grilt cheese , fried egg and Bologna sammich to go with catfish slime and worm juice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooking some grilt cheese and fried bologna sammiches. Gonna hit the lake early this morning and try to beat the heat and boat traffic both. Morning Quackbro and Blood.




Morning, where ya'll headed ???





Moonpie1 said:


> Nothing like a good grilt cheese , fried egg and Bologna sammich to go with catfish slime and worm juice!





That's some mighty fine fishing grub right there !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Mernin Moon, nice time stamp! Be safe out there brutha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Moon, nice time stamp! Be safe out there brutha!





"time stamp????"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

the clock on the caughypot


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Headed to Sinclair Quackbro. Thanks bros.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm sleepy all the sudden


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sleepy all the sudden



I was too until the first cup went down.    Want one?

quack, 14 more!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Headed to Sinclair Quackbro. Thanks bros.



Hope ya'll thrash 'em !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> I was too until the first cup went down.    Want one?
> 
> quack, 14 more!!!





I got this coffeebro !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Quack, Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I slept a few extra winks this morning as I woke up about 5 times during the night and thought that it was time to get up unfortunately.

Did some things in  VERY HOT WOODS yesterday and it about wore me completely out with lots of sweat.  I drank 3 bottles of cold water and I was still "sweating like a long-tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs".   It surely did feel great when I got home and took a shower immediately before sitting in my recliner and kicking back for some rest with the A/C blowing full blast and a fan also blowing right on me too.  

Gobblin,  I need a cup or three of your coffee to get me fully awake.

Jeffro, I surely hope that you have a safe trip down to NOLA and Biloxi  and maybe you will be able to bring a load of those shrimp back home too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Mornin Eagle Eye


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2016)

OK, I HAVE GOT TO ASK......QUACK AND BLOOD, WHAT THE HECK HAVE YOU TWO BEEN DOING ALL NIGHT WITH YOUR RIGHT FOOT RAISED OFF OF THE FLOOR TRYING TO MAKE A CLOCKWISE CIRCLE WHILE DRAWING AN IMAGINARY NUMBER 6 IN THE AIR WITH YOUR RIGHT HAND?????

I think that Dixie Dawg has put a spell on both of YOU !!!!

I'm not sure if even a DRUG TEST will help you guys.  

The guys in those little white jackets are heading for both of you right now !!!!!  




ps:  Sometimes, reading back is NOT a good idea!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

76* outside this AM


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 76* outside this AM



That is just short of what I saw as the high temp at the cabin yesterday.    Why did I come back south?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 76* outside this AM



Morning G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, I HAVE GOT TO ASK......QUACK AND BLOOD, WHAT THE HECK HAVE YOU TWO BEEN DOING ALL NIGHT WITH YOUR RIGHT FOOT RAISED OFF OF THE FLOOR TRYING TO MAKE A CLOCKWISE CIRCLE WHILE DRAWING AN IMAGINARY NUMBER 6 IN THE AIR WITH YOUR RIGHT HAND?????
> 
> I think that Dixie Dawg has put a spell on both of YOU !!!!
> 
> ...





Admit it, you tried it . . 




gobbleinwoods said:


> That is just short of what I saw as the high temp at the cabin yesterday.    Why did I come back south?





I HATE summer time !!! 



Wrapping things up, hope ya'll have a chillaxin Sunday !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Admit it, you tried it . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going to do some outside things this morning before it gets HOT.


----------



## cramer (Jun 12, 2016)

morning fellers
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Not exactly the time of year for it.... But I had a hankering for some homemade chicken and dumplings. Came home and set a chicken in the pot to simmer for some dumplings later today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2016)

Mornin folks, went to bed late, woke up early a couple times, but made myself go back to sleep for a couple more hours. 

Been outside playin in the dirt doin a lil cleanup in an area with my first cup. Think I'll go mow the lawn before my ride get's here bout noon.

EE, thanks for reminding me to go grab an ice chest and set it out.

Tear'em up Moon.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2016)

Good morning, gonna be a warm one today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not exactly the time of year for it.... But I had a hankering for some homemade chicken and dumplings. Came home and set a chicken in the pot to simmer for some dumplings later today!




Dang it bro, you eat mo cheekun than a knee grow !!  Looks good !!





Wycliff said:


> Good morning, gonna be a warm one today.





'Preciate your help Whybro !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang it bro, you eat mo cheekun than a knee grow !!  Looks good !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, gonna be a warm one today.



It is already warm but that big orange ball is really just now turning up the dial.   A little bit of weeding the garden and spraying some calcium and epson salts and then spraying the crabgrass right around the house and I'm sweating and the dog is panting.   Come on Fall!!

Blood, are you making the dumplings or did you buy them?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 12, 2016)

GOBBLIN,

I AGREE WITH YOU !!!!


Dang, I wish that it was 35-40 degrees outside right now.  It would be WONDERFUL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, gonna be a warm one today.



Afternoon, Wybro.....waitin on my ride. Boys are going to be an hour-1 1/2 hr late. Should be here in about 45 mins. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> It is already warm but that big orange ball is really just now turning up the dial.   A little bit of weeding the garden and spraying some calcium and epson salts and then spraying the crabgrass right around the house and I'm sweating and the dog is panting.   Come on Fall!!
> 
> Blood, are you making the dumplings or did you buy them?



Yep, soaked a dry head band with sweat cutting my yard. Of course, I was truckin at a good clip behind that walk behind mower. Got my cardio in for the day.


----------



## cramer (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey  Chief - cool down & have a safe trip today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 12, 2016)

cramer said:


> Hey  Chief - cool down & have a safe trip today



Howdy cramer, thanks. I've showered, eaten lunch, and just waitin on the young boys to arrive. NOLA's not a bad ride from here. I stop off at buddy's in Bay St Louis, MS  when I go down there. I can be in his driveway in 6 hrs from mine.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2016)

Have a safe trip Chief


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 12, 2016)

Been kind of cool the last few days but lookin like it'll be sunny and maybe 70s to day, got some insurance person coming up to take pics guess it's for their records but I just wished they'd leave me ALONE 

Anyways some whitetails this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Been kind of cool the last few days but lookin like it'll be sunny and maybe 70s to day, got some insurance person coming up to take pics guess it's for their records but I just wished they'd leave me ALONE
> 
> Anyways some whitetails this morning



Nice pictures.   Tell the 'insurance person' "I can take goot pitchers, what do you want them off?"


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice pictures.   Tell the 'insurance person' "I can take goot pitchers, what do you want them off?"



Post up a picture of uncle stoner in a nanner slang!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Post up a picture of uncle stoner in a nanner slang!



Last time I did something similar Nic took it down and gave me the :NoNo: warning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Last one !!   Whybro found me a coupla trucks in Augusta, headed that way tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!   Whybro found me a coupla trucks in Augusta, headed that way tomorrow.



Last one as in the last attempt to buy a truck?    






You can do 12 with your eyes closed.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!   Whybro found me a coupla trucks in Augusta, headed that way tomorrow.












gobbleinwoods said:


> Last one as in the last attempt to buy a truck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As Quack says "Yep it's only half a day............. who can't work half a day"


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Good evening gang. Just got home from the lake. Caught a good mess of little channels with a few blues threw in for good measure. Got em cleaned and ready for the freezer. Safe travels Chief. Hope you score on some skrimps!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Last one as in the last attempt to buy a truck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope it's a smooth one !! 





Wycliff said:


> As Quack says "Yep it's only half a day............. who can't work half a day"





Nuttin to it, but to do it !!   Will holla atcha tomorrow, we'll probably stop in Wrens and eat dinner at Peggys.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 12, 2016)

*Get the cooker fired up.*

Hit em early today. Left the lake at 1:30 it was getting pretty hot. Ended up with 92.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

You da man Moonbro, you da man !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (Jun 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope it's a smooth one !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





10-4  talk to you then 



Moonpie1 said:


> Hit em early today. Left the lake at 1:30 it was getting pretty hot. Ended up with 92.




Nice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hit em early today. Left the lake at 1:30 it was getting pretty hot. Ended up with 92.



What a haul.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

tinmohowas !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 12, 2016)

Want to thank Keebs for those empty jars that she sent to me by Mud, smelled like there was some good stuff in them at one time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Bout time for Bloodbro to show . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Post up a picture of uncle stoner in a nanner slang!



If there was even a prayer that something like that would ever be capture then posted not only would GW get banned but the whole site would probably get shut down 

anyway look what I shot tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2016)

Evening Stonerbro !! 


atemohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice haul Moon... You are the man!!!

Thanks for sharing LML!

Morning Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Hiya Blood, just got your message today, stoopid phone.


You BroDrunkless again tonight ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Blood, just got your message today, stoopid phone.
> 
> 
> You BroDrunkless again tonight ??



It's all good.... Just givin you a holler! 

DB is here and wired to the gills! I don't know who is more annoying Drunkbro or wired Drunkbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> It's all good.... Just givin you a holler!
> 
> DB is here and wired to the gills! I don't know who is more annoying Drunkbro or wired Drunkbro





Dangit man !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Scrambled eggz, ham n cheese, mmmmmmm...



fomohowas Blood !!!


Gonna dodge some deer going to Deepstep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Last one for you Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Last one for you Quack?





Yep, til Wed.  Headed to Augusta to look at a coupla trucks Whybro found me.


MAAAAN it's HUMID out !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh well I don't see the black Z71 listed on their website anymore.  


Maybe the Denalli will still be there...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, til Wed.  Headed to Augusta to look at a coupla trucks Whybro found me.
> 
> 
> MAAAAN it's HUMID out !!



warm too.

Well here is a pot of coffee to cool off with.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

does not mean the Z isn't still there.   buy it out from under someone else.   

morning quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> does not mean the Z isn't still there.   buy it out from under someone else.
> 
> morning quack





I'll find out when I call this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

I see Fishbro down there . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

I smell Sockbro too . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and the rest of the driveler nation.

Heck, I am still sleepy this morning but I can't sleep as I have things to do today.

Coffee surely sounds good this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I smell Sockbro too . .



Hey, I took two showers yesterday....what you talking abut Willis ????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

morning EE and fishbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm here. Dang Monday's ! Morning Quackbro, Blood, Gobble and EE that will be along shortly. Sure do need that coffee this morning Gobble, thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

After seeing all of those catfish that jumped in the boat with Moon, I think he must be fishing either with a "dynamite" lure or either a "telephone" lure.  Either one must be working really well for him.  It makes me hungry as I can see those fillets just floating on the top of the grease right before he dips them out along with those golden brown hushpuppies to.  Just add some cole slaw and you've got some delicious eating.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

OMG, I see that Quack had WAAAAAAY too much time on his hands during the night.  

He must be really tired by now as he has been digging up 10 year old bones all night !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, I see that Quack had WAAAAAAY too much time on his hands during the night.
> 
> He must be really tired by now as he has been digging up 10 year old bones all night !!!!





   Something "new" to read.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

One thing I hate about the midnight shift is walking all these catwalks 30' up and running into 50 spider webs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One thing I hate about the midnight shift is walking all these catwalks 30' up and running into 50 spider webs.



Your spider sense doesn't warm you to use a walking stick to sweep them down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Your spider sense doesn't warm you to use a walking stick to sweep them down?




You can't see 'em most the time.
Can't remember to pick up a "webber."  Got one on the front of my 4 wheeler.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One thing I hate about the midnight shift is walking all these catwalks 30' up and running into 50 spider webs.




Quack, here is your solution for those pesky spider webs.

Look at these three photos and see the end result !!!  You just need this deer up there clearing those spider webs out for you.


This spider web covered up out in front on my camera.






In this photo below, ONLY one minute later, the deer had ran right into it and knocked it down.






And in this last photo below, now another minute later,  THIS DEER LOOKED JUST LIKE YOU LAST NIGHT WHILE YOU TRIED TO GET THAT SPIDER WEB OFF OF YOUR FACE !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Mernin kids....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, here is your solution for those pesky spider webs.
> 
> Look at these three photos and see the end result !!!  You just need this deer up there clearing those spider webs out for you.
> 
> ...





Crap, can't see at work, will check out when I get home.

You shoulda seen that beetle that landed on my neck the other night, he was big as a golf ball, dang mutant, bout made me hurt myself.  Happens all the time out here, sumpins always crawling on me with all these lights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Waitin on seben AM..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

We use to have a cat out here, I was looking at somebody's snake pictures and that stoopid cat rubbed on my leg under the desk, like to had tore the control room up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

Bloodbro, you and Quack have about got this one DONE for sure.  There will turkeys walking across your yard within about an hour or so this morning.  Don't run over them, Please !!!!!!


Quack, Make sure to check this on your home computer because you will laugh first, then understand it well.  I just happened to see these three consecutive photos while uploading my memory cards yesterday.  It fits your situation to a "T".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

The lights are to see what you are upto, not what you are doing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

morning bog.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bloodbro, you and Quack have about got this one DONE for sure.  There will turkeys walking across your yard within about an hour or so this morning.  Don't run over them, Please !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Quack, Make sure to check this on your home computer because you will laugh first, then understand it well.  I just happened to see these three consecutive photos while uploading my memory cards yesterday.  It fits your situation to a "T".




10-4 !!





gobbleinwoods said:


> The lights are to see what you are upto, not what you are doing.





Ain't nobody hera but lil ole me ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10-4 !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but the cameras aren't IR.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but the cameras aren't IR.





If they had cameras out here, theyda fired me years ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Ya'll hava a good one daywalkers !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hava a good one daywalkers !!!



And you a good one and safe travels to Augusta.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bog.



Morning sir.. hope all is well in your world!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Ain't nothing like sitting down on the front porch after a long night at work.... Cracking a can and being hit in the nose by the smell of some idjit burning trash!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

Morning.. It was a hot weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Want to thank Keebs for those empty jars that she sent to me by Mud, smelled like there was some good stuff in them at one time


Can't trust that boy with one simple request.............. so sorry I couldn't make it.


mudracing101 said:


> Morning.. It was a hot weekend.


^^^^^^^^^^care to 'splain Lucy???

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, here is your solution for those pesky spider webs.
> 
> Look at these three photos and see the end result !!!  You just need this deer up there clearing those spider webs out for you.
> 
> ...






Yep !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hiya !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Craaaaaaaaaap !!!  They sold both trucks I was interested in over the weekend !! 



I think I gotz da Pookie luck . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My black Lab had emergency surgery a coupla weeks ago to remove a mass the size of a soccer ball and weighed 10lbs.  Thankfully it was benign/non cancerous.
> 
> 
> Anyway they gave her a bottle of pain pills and she has a few leftova, wonder if it would be alright if I took some for my back??
> ...



sounds like a truck engine.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya !!!



I got 2 almost full dog scripts in the utility drawer. One is for back pain for the long dog. Who knows what the other one is for Something for the Scoot dog after what we thought was a stoke. Want me to send em to ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Want to thank Keebs for those empty jars that she sent to me by Mud, smelled like there was some good stuff in them at one time





Keebs said:


> Can't trust that boy with one simple request.............. so sorry I couldn't make it.
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^care to 'splain Lucy???
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Well what had happen was, oh just forget about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got 2 almost full dog scripts in the utility drawer. One is for back pain for the long dog. Who knows what the other one is for Something for the Scoot dog after what we thought was a stoke. Want me to send em to ya?





Yes please, NCHB advised me to crush 'em up and snort 'em.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Had that on 8 track with a match book wedged up under it my Olds 442 !!!  I was too cool!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Always had some Marvin and Barry too, I used to get mo butt than a toilet seat !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Soon as I found I wasn't gonna go to Augusta, I hadda dranky drank !!! 


Saturday night in a undeveloped cul de sac wasn't complete without some Barry !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Guess I'll play by meself///


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 13, 2016)

Afternoon,  got to get a few things done around the house. Man its already hot outside


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  got to get a few things done around the house. Man its already hot outside




Yep, Dawn wants me to lay out by the pool with her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon,  got to get a few things done around the house. Man its already hot outside





Grrrrrrrrr, you're boy never called me back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^ Dang, I've been Kang 'bout 3 times in a row ??


Mudbro, Hom03 ???????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Dang, I've been Kang 'bout 3 times in a row ??
> 
> 
> Mudbro, Hom03 ???????



Marvin could belt out a good groove song


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ Dang, I've been Kang 'bout 3 times in a row ??
> 
> 
> Mudbro, Hom03 ???????



Crap,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Marvin could belt out a good groove song






Yessir, them boys could lay down some lubbin !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Well what had happen was, oh just forget about it.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll play by meself///


doncha usually.................. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, Dawn wants me to lay out by the pool with her.


baddabingbaddaboom.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Daaaaaang its HAWT out, 95 in the shade !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

Keebs i still have the jelly in the house. Forgot to take it to Boss again... sorry.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang its HAWT out, 95 in the shade !!!



No relief in sight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No relief in sight.





Gonna give the squash a coupla mo weeks, pull 'em up, till it up and replace with okra.  Okra loves hot and dry weather...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

Love me some okra. Pickled , mmm mmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aint got a garden AGAIN this year.

H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".

Maybe we'll have a late one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint got a garden AGAIN this year.
> 
> H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".
> 
> Maybe we'll have a late one.





Dawn tends ours, I just harrow it and till it.  Rest of it is up to her !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Mornin... Not much shleep for me today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Not much shleep for me today





No worries Blood, Drunkbro will tote the load tonight . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries Blood, Drunkbro will tote the load tonight . .



He will probably be loaded alright...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He will probably be loaded alright...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

It's that time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He will probably be loaded alright...



Hopefully he won't be in a tight, loud, vibrating space.










kidding, all the best to cure what ails you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs i still have the jelly in the house. Forgot to take it to Boss again... sorry.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna give the squash a coupla mo weeks, pull 'em up, till it up and replace with okra.  Okra loves hot and dry weather...


I love okra.............


mudracing101 said:


> Love me some okra. Pickled , mmm mmm


pickled, slimy, fried, stir fried, in peas, grilled......... it's all good!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint got a garden AGAIN this year.
> 
> H22 says, "Life is good when a man has time to tend to a garden".
> 
> Maybe we'll have a late one.


Me neither, ain't gonna miss it until I need something I didn't put up......... 


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin... Not much shleep for me today


bless yo heart..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2016)

Alright, time to go Keebs. I'm gonna lock up the back , you get the lights.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, time to go Keebs. I'm gonna lock up the back , you get the lights.


I'm in the truck already!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Fried up some egg plant, green maters, fish n fries, real healthy food . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

After floating in the pool this afternoon, got some leftover Boston Butt BBQ, slaw and baked beans. No pics. didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried up some egg plant, green maters, fish n fries, real healthy food . .



You grow them egg plants?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You grow them egg plants?




Dawn bought 'em...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

Werky werky!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2016)

Good Morning Blood.  It looks like you have been mighty lonely all night here for sure.


Hopefully, you've had a "normal" night at work and not had to get a 2 X 4 out to knock some sense into your fellow workers !!!!

Coffee surely sounds good right about now.  If I could only find that coffee pot though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning EE. Ima looking fer it too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Wonder if Quackbro ever got off of the roof?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

hiney dragging but coffee making


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning Gobble and thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wonder if Quackbro ever got off of the roof?




Heck, I knew that Quack got "high as a kite" sometimes BUT I didn't know he was so high that he might be stuck up on the roof !!!!!    Is that his new sleeping quarters or something ?????    






gobbleinwoods said:


> hiney dragging but coffee making




Gobblin, it always better to be a little late than to NOT show up at all !!!!!  Thanks for the fresh brewed this morning.


Got to get a move on and out the door to visit a customer and deliver him some special filters.

Will try to catch back up later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning, cut grass yesterday. Looked like i was baling hay in the back yard. My yard hasnt looked this bad in 10 yrs. Guess i'll weed eat this afternoon, spray roundup and start pruning some limbs i should of done back in Feb.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> After floating in the pool this afternoon, got some leftover Boston Butt BBQ, slaw and baked beans. No pics. didn't happen.



Nice Avatar..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning Mud. Welcome back Miggy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wonder if Quackbro ever got off of the roof?



Yes?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

Bad night at the plastic factory.... 

Morning day walkers!!  I will finish the week with the dreaded 11p-11a.... Me no likey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

Mernin Moon, Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like he took a chapter out of your book Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Dang Blood! That's a tough one!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Moon, Blood.


Morning brother! How's the family?


Moonpie1 said:


> Looks like he took a chapter out of your book Blood.


Yep!


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Blood! That's a tough one!



It's alright... They are really in a tough spot over the next couple days.... I don't mind helping when it's legit!

Ma hen turkey is back in the yard... Surprisingly she still has all her baby's!!! Wow they are growing fast!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning brother! How's the family?



Wife's dad got the upper respiratory crud early in the cruise, his wife was next. By the end of the week my wife was gettin it and she was kind enough to share it with me. 

Went to the dr. yesterday and got to spend $80 for a clear little round pill that looks like an airsoft pellet, an anti-biotic and a shot in the buttocks (insert Forest Gump voice here). 

Just another reason to add in the long list of many why I detest cruises. I served notice to her and the youngun that this was the last one until I get my Colorado snow skiing vacation again. (which will be a few years) 

Outside of that, everyone's great~!!!!~


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife's dad got the upper respiratory crud early in the cruise, his wife was next. By the end of the week my wife was gettin it and she was kind enough to share it with me.
> 
> Went to the dr. yesterday and got to spend $80 for a clear little round pill that looks like an airsoft pellet, an anti-biotic and a shot in the buttocks (insert Forest Gump voice here).
> 
> ...



That's not good... Glad y'all are on the mend!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad youre feeling better messican.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

wheres Keebs and Mrs. Hawtnet. Why the womenz always running late?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bet that made for interesting trip Miggy. At least y'all are getting better. Morning Mrs. H and Keebs when she drags on in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Blood?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Moonpie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's not good... Glad y'all are on the mend!!!


Yep, thanks.


mudracing101 said:


> Glad youre feeling better messican.


Thank ya. 


mudracing101 said:


> wheres Keebs and Mrs. Hawtnet. Why the womenz always running late?



Womenz is always late. Where you been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Womenz is always late. Where you been?



Yes sir, true fact.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2016)

crap


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> crap



Try Depends.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2016)

thanks buddy.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bet that made for interesting trip Miggy. At least y'all are getting better. Morning Mrs. H and Keebs when she drags on in.



keebswillclaimtobebusyasabee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

Glad your on the mend Miggy. Where'd ya'll cruise to


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad your on the mend Miggy. Where'd ya'll cruise to


Dominican Republic, St. Thomas, Puerto Rico and Grand Turk. Mighty glad it's over too. I've had my fill of bigguns in wheel chairs on oxygen tanks smokin a carton a day in the casino. Give me a single destination any day over a cruise.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Stay out the casino Miquel


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wife's dad got the upper respiratory crud early in the cruise, his wife was next. By the end of the week my wife was gettin it and she was kind enough to share it with me.
> 
> Went to the dr. yesterday and got to spend $80 for a clear little round pill that looks like an airsoft pellet, an anti-biotic and a shot in the buttocks (insert Forest Gump voice here).
> 
> ...


That little clear pill won't help unless you really keep it in your system........ IF it helps........ didn't help me...... glad ya'll are better though, enjoyed the pics you posted!


mudracing101 said:


> wheres Keebs and Mrs. Hawtnet. Why the womenz always running late?


brackets, rosters, payroll, stoooopid co-worker.......'nuff said?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.





Moonpie1 said:


> Bet that made for interesting trip Miggy. At least y'all are getting better. Morning Mrs. H and Keebs when she drags on in.


howudoin........


gobbleinwoods said:


> keebswillclaimtobebusyasabee.


I ain't claimin nuttin............. back at it...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Stay out the casino Miquel



Unfortunately this boat had a crappy layout and you had to go through it to get from point A to point B.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unfortunately this boat had a crappy layout and you had to go through it to get from point A to point B.



What cruise line? Ship name? 
We cruised Carnival on the Festival last time and that's how it was laid out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Unfortunately this boat had a crappy layout and you had to go through it to get from point A to point B.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What cruise line? Ship name?
> We cruised Carnival on the Festival last time and that's how it was laid out.




I've never been on a cruise............ I hope this helps.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What cruise line? Ship name?
> We cruised Carnival on the Festival last time and that's how it was laid out.



Carnival Magic. Never again. 

Our first one was 6 or 8 years ago on Royal Caribbean's Freedom of the Seas. Nice boat, and great layout, if you must cruise.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I've never been on a cruise............ I hope this helps.......



It does, and don't waste your time or money. It is better spent on an all inclusive single location vacation, if that's how you like to be catered too. 

We usually hit a sho nuff vacation about every 6 or 8 years. That's about as often as we can afford them, and even then it's sketchy. Obama done took the wind out of our sails.........so to say, so who knows when the next one will be. 

Speakin of Obama, that is what chaps my rear about the four wheeled oxygen totin cancer / emphazema laden gamblers. They can afford a cruise and to gamble but I've gotta help pay for their health insurance.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It does, and don't waste your time or money. It is better spent on an all inclusive single location vacation, if that's how you like to be catered too.
> 
> We usually hit a sho nuff vacation about every 6 or 8 years. That's about as often as we can afford them, and even then it's sketchy. Obama done took the wind out of our sails.........so to say, so who knows when the next one will be.
> 
> Speakin of Obama, that is what chaps my rear about the four wheeled oxygen totin cancer / emphazema laden gamblers. They can afford a cruise and to gamble but I've gotta help pay for their health insurance.


I'd settle for Nicodemus taking me 3 miles out.............. I've always wanted to be "out of the country" on my birthday............. isn't International waters 3 miles out???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'd settle for Nicodemus taking me 3 miles out.............. I've always wanted to be "out of the country" on my birthday............. isn't International waters 3 miles out???



13.8 miles, and you won't catch me on his boat that far out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

I enjoyed our cruise. It was fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

Morning . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 13.8 miles, and you won't catch me on his boat that far out.


is that gulf miles or east coast?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning . .


hey you...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 13.8 miles, and you won't catch me on his boat that far out.



I thought it was 3 miles also.   Has this changed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought it was 3 miles also.   Has this changed?



12.2 nautical miles = 13.8 miles

http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/csdl/mbound.htm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> is that gulf miles or east coast?
> 
> hey you...........




High !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought it was 3 miles also.   Has this changed?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 12.2 nautical miles = 13.8 miles
> 
> http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/csdl/mbound.htm





Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Just listen to obama on the live news feed, to not like muslims is not american, what a crock of doodoo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Just listen to obama on the live news feed, to not like muslims is not american, what a crock of doodoo



I'm sorry you had to listen to him. 

I refuse to look at OR listen to him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I refuse to look at OR listen to him.



Ditto. If he comes on the TV or the Radio the channel gets changed or it gets turned off. I refuse to even hear him burp.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

I like to hear the words out of some of ems mouth, cause you cant believe what the media says they say. Or the Spin they put on everything.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

I was kinda suprised i could say doodoo on the forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

I just thought about Keebs dog. Lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

I kill me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I kill me






That reminded me of one time me and my niece were talking and out of the blue I slapped my leg and said I love me some me. She bout died.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

afternoon MsH22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon MsH22



HEY!


Thunder in the 30606.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HEY!
> 
> 
> Thunder in the 30606.



Reporting nothing but hawt air in 30055


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

Boomers Boomers everywhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boomers Boomers everywhere.



What about in my back yard?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> What about in my back yard?



Not yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks , you the best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , you the best.



I keep telling myself that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I just thought about Keebs dog. Lol





mudracing101 said:


> I kill me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boomers Boomers everywhere.



Nope not everywhere.   Bright shunshine IMBY.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nope not everywhere.   Bright shunshine IMBY.



Patience young jedi.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

Patiently waiting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

losing satellite signal


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

good sign that it is about to rain.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I kill me






Mudbro make me LOL !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2016)

Well in Augusta, it just came a frog-strangler of a   downpour.  For about 15-20 minutes, the sky opened up and every cow in the county starting running and backing up to the nearest "flat rock" because it must have rained an inch or two within this time period.  All of the streets were completely flooded from curb to curb until a couple of minutes ago.  The vehicles traveling up and down the street looked more like boats with a wake of about 30 feet of water spraying across from side to side.

AND......... the lightning was really bad during that time as it was striking here and there and there were loud popping all around.  Thankfully, the storm has subsided somewhat for now anyway.  I did hear a lots of sirens about 10 minutes ago but I don't what might have been the reason.   Who knows, maybe it was a high water rescue or something !!!   


The sun will probably come right back out and the temperature will be back close to 100 degrees again.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'd settle for Nicodemus taking me 3 miles out.............. I've always wanted to be "out of the country" on my birthday............. isn't International waters 3 miles out???





That might can be arranged.  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> 13.8 miles, and you won't catch me on his boat that far out.



Me either. The boat is perfectly capable of handling it as long as it ain`t too rough and can make that distance in 15 minutes, give or take, but ol` Nick don`t trust his seamanship that good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> That might can be arranged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

Keebs you bout ready?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you bout ready?



She's got hearts over her head. Make sure she ain't steamin when she hops in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2016)

With this weather she normally steams all the way home...


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I just thought about Keebs dog. Lol




I wonder how ol' DooDoo is doing??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I wonder how ol' DooDoo is doing??



Probably Dooin' fine


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you bout ready?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's got hearts over her head. Make sure she ain't steamin when she hops in.





mudracing101 said:


> With this weather she normally steams all the way home...


tattletale!


hdm03 said:


> I wonder how ol' DooDoo is doing??





gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably Dooin' fine


yes, yes he is!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh my,  gonna deep fry some home fries, scallop squash, green maters , skrimps, and grill some ribeyes...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

I like the way that sounds Quackbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2016)

Me too moonbro,   I guess our invite is on the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I like the way that sounds Quackbro!






Gotcha a gallon 'o Moppin Sauce !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Well 2.5 hours at the doctors office and they finally pulled the 1.5 inch splinter out of my finger


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh and.................................. evening


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha a gallon 'o Moppin Sauce !!



Mine came in the mail a couple of days ago, still haven't tried it yet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well 2.5 hours at the doctors office and they finally pulled the 1.5 inch splinter out of my finger




Glad your okay bro, wait til you get the bill . . . 





Wycliff said:


> Mine came in the mail a couple of days ago, still haven't tried it yet





If you don't like it, me, or Moonbro will buy it from ya???


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad your okay bro, wait til you get the bill . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Took your advice and went to prompt care/ urgent care.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 14, 2016)

OUCH Wy!! Dang!! I got you and ms Dawn some fish. Squealers and filets. Thanks bro. Not sure what happened on that invite Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey bog


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2016)

sup


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 14, 2016)

Back on nights for a few


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Back on nights for a few



Define a few ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

I need some of these


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Define a few ...




3 nights 



blood on the ground said:


> I need some of these



Patience........................................ Drunkbro2


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> 3 nights
> 
> 
> 
> Patience........................................ Drunkbro2



Not hardly!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not hardly!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>



Idjit!

Time for coffee bro to be getting his hinny outa bed... EE should be on his way also!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep, won't be long now. Gotta meeting this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, won't be long now. Gotta meeting this morning



Sound like Quack now


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

We don't have nearly as many meetings as they have


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Wycliff and Blood.  Hope you two are having a smooth, easy night and haven't had any problems at work.

Dang storms late yesterday afternoon and last night about woke up the dead with such loud thunder, lightning popping all around and heavy rains etc.

I know there must be some coffee around here somewhere.  Hopefully, I will find it soon.


PS:  All meeting have been suspended until further notice !!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning E square


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Like the cavalry I will ride in but today not a cloud of dust.   May get some more rain today.   

morning Wybro, moon, and EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, won't be long now. Gotta meeting this morning



At least you don't have one every week like quack.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Good morning EE and GW











gobbleinwoods said:


> At least you don't have one every week like quack.



True


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning E square




Blood, You have about got this one done.  I hope that your turkeys will be waiting on you this morning and eat every insect in your front yard as well.  





gobbleinwoods said:


> Like the cavalry I will ride in but today not a cloud of dust.   May get some more rain today.
> 
> morning Wybro, moon, and EE



Good Morning Gobblin.  I agree, it won't be any dust today after the heavy rains yesterday.




gobbleinwoods said:


> At least you don't have one every week like quack.



I really think that Quack loves those meetings but he is afraid to admit it !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

bog said something about a 11 to 11 is today the dreaded day?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning Wy, Blood, EE and Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie and I see that Wybro has just about got it done for the day as well.


Guys and Girls, you need to check this out as it is funny for sure.  It is a heck of a fishing adventure.

Moon, do you ever have this happen to you in your fishing expeditions ??????

Click on this link for guaranteed laughter.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=873559


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep 11m to 11m


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

It's been a long time EE, but when we used to float the river more often. I have gotten into them bad boys!


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning Mp


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep 11m to 11m



Just to pay you back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just to pay you back



cold I tell you cold .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Mernin girls


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

morning messican


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

What kinda trouble y'all stirrin up this moanin?


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 15, 2016)

Just waiting on seven o'clock. How's the messican flu coming


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Just waiting on seven o'clock. How's the messican flu coming



It sucks. Worse this morning than yesterday. 2 hours sleep last night. I'mma ready to murder someone or something.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

messican,  did you really reset your phone or did someone hijack your fb acct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> messican,  did you really reset your phone or did someone hijack your fb acct?



I had a clock error message start popping up every 5 seconds and the only way to get rid of it was a reset and clear the cache partition. 

I really had to do a reset and that sucks too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Dang I thought you was healed up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy. Dang I thought you was healed up.


Me too.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2016)

time turned in.......... watch the mail for your checks!

Mornin................ Shuggums, I sure do feel for ya, ain't no fun in being sick, especially in this heat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> time turned in.......... watch the mail for your checks!
> 
> Mornin................ Shuggums, I sure do feel for ya, ain't no fun in being sick, especially in this heat!



You're right about them little airsoft pellets. They ain't worth a crap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had a clock error message start popping up every 5 seconds and the only way to get rid of it was a reset and clear the cache partition.
> 
> I really had to do a reset and that sucks too.



If you fixed that clock error, could you give homo03 instructions so the GON clock gets fixed?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. You sure have been busy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> time turned in.......... watch the mail for your checks!
> 
> Mornin................ Shuggums, I sure do feel for ya, ain't no fun in being sick, especially in this heat!



Haven't even received the last check so could you expedite this one?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Too mo eyewerez!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2016)

Morning folks 

Suppose to be a nice day lot's of sun but only hi 60s 

By the way did ya know it's 

Nature Photography Day


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hang in there Blood! Great pics Mike. Envious of those temps!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Great pics LML.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

nice pics mike!


thirdy mo menits!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're right about them little airsoft pellets. They ain't worth a crap.


 yep...........


Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Keebs. You sure have been busy.


yep and still am, I jumped in here for a "brain break" every now & then........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't even received the last check so could you expedite this one?


 last one showed recieved............ I'm on it!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Suppose to be a nice day lot's of sun but only hi 60s
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mornin

Had to go to Office Depot+my computer is VERY slow today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Had to go to Office Depot+my computer is VERY slow today.



I don't associate with slow computers. You should be careful what computers you hang out with. It could give you a complexion.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Home sweet home...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home sweet home...



You home lover you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You home lover you.



I'm whooped brother ... My dawgs be tired tadeaf!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Did I...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm whooped brother ... My dawgs be tired tadeaf!



I hear ya.......
Or as they say in Florida now.......... I know, Right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I...



Why yes. Yes you did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I...



Bring the kang a cold one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hear ya.......
> Or as they say in Florida now.......... I know, Right?


They also say Dontchaknow ... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why yes. Yes you did.



Been a long time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bring the kang a cold one.



Heavily entertaining watching the boy try to cut wet grass.... On a hill! Better n a bug zapper!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2016)

Just got back didn't get a pic till I was on the way home but hey didn't get skunked


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2016)

Butt sometimes you just don't get it framed quiet right


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 15, 2016)

Cool pics Uncle Stoner!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2016)

Afternoon folks....back from the gulf coast. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Glad you made it back safely Chief. Were you able to score some skrimps?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad you made it back safely Chief. Were you able to score some skrimps?



Yessir, got 40 lbs of them iced down in a chest now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, got 40 lbs of them iced down in a chest now.


*Perk*.......... skrimp??  did someone say skrimp???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2016)

Maybe some BBQ skrimps..... 

Big ones for whatever and little ones for po-boys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe some BBQ skrimps.....
> 
> Big ones for whatever and little ones for po-boys.



I was doing okay with the fact that you had 40# and I had none until you showed the PICS.    


Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe some BBQ skrimps.....
> 
> Big ones for whatever and little ones for po-boys.


ya dang tease!

MUDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Later ya'll..........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck yeah Jeff! That will be some real good eating!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2016)

This one's bout gone . .


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

Wooo! Semipro


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

is.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

gonna try


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

and


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jun 15, 2016)

finish it off 4 ya!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 15, 2016)

It is gone.


----------

